# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 10



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES Pill 06/07 D/R 20/06   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES D/R 25/06 Baseline 02/07, stims 04/07, scan 13/07     

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05      Next scan 13/07     

shye       

MJP   FET   pill 10/07 baseline 17/08, 2nd scan 28/29/08 ET 04/09    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES  Testing 14/07     

Luckystars d/r 27/06 stims 04/07 scan 13/07    ^reiki 

Honnybee  Testing 18/07     

Jena Testing 7th June     Scan 26/06   EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 EC 10/06 ET 13/06  testing 23/06  scan 09/07      

Little Seahorse Testing 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## Miranda7

Bum!!!!!! I just tried to post a big message to all, and it got lost as you locked the topic!

Still...

It's too late to do it all again now - I'll post tomorrow. Have to be up at 5.30am!

Night night chucks
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

aaw sorry honey

530  

i get up when willow decides its time lol

sweet dreams sweetie

Em


----------



## Jena

Morning ladies,

So it must be cos i smell!! I log off you lot log on      YOU DON'T LOVE ME NO MORE     

Ziggy was well gutted wasn't he?? Poor Chanelle, she should just finish it with him. As for the mole its about time they have been talking about doing it for years!!!! I am with you Miranda, should start to get a little more interesting now     , how funny will it be if its Charley that gets the fake eviction!!!!!!

Well i am off to feel sorry for myself

Love to all Billy no mates xxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Oh my god  you lot can chat       Ive been away for 1 day and have just had 7 pages to catch up on !!! 

Hope everyone is ok , will have to do personals later as only managed to skim over  but Congrats Mitch  on EC ....

Was at my SIL wedding all day yesterday as a bridesmaid - fantastic day very emotional as they married at the same place as DH and I !!! 

Will catch up properly later    

Love CJ xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Phoo-ey! What's that dreadful whiff?
Only kidding! I'm here, but at work so can't stop - I'll post later.

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,im up at a reasonable time today yipee!!!!!well apart from gettin up to wee acouple of times in night.you ladies talk loads.mainly about bb.did chanelle go last night then??if so good coz i couldnt stand her.

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey!   

     

BB was good last night! Classic! Its going to be great when one gets kicked out and then back in again!!!! HAHAHA!! Hope its charley! 

Mitch, hope you ok today hun. xxx

Jena, how you feeling? Any better?

Mira 5.30!? Do you have to work every saturday!?

Hi to everyone!

Quick one from me today, got boo's school fete at 12, then got to run her to mums, so we can get to JT by 5.30! Getting the train up as they wanted to charge almost £25 for parking!!   

Just taken 2 anti b's, 1 met, 1 pill, 1 folic acid, so thats breakfast sorted!!   Af is being a complete COW today, really bad cramps. Oh well, one more hopefully in 2 weeks and that will do me. 

Have a good day. 

xxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning all

Lets hope its Charley that gets the boot as that will be so classic - she will do the best bit of *****ing and then have to go in and face them all!! classic!

Mitch - Hope your ok   ET tomorrow isn't it. God luck   

Miranda - poor you 5.30   mind you I did get up then to let Arch out - but went straight back to bed!! (p.s no pressies for mummy on the rug this time   )

Kate - blimey that was a big breakfast - bet you rattle when you walk!  Hope you enjoy JT today.

Hayley - hope you got your feet up.  Laura got the boot last night.

Aww Jena - you can't help it if you smell   What do you reckon about the new housemate - I reckon Ziggy might be a bit inerested in her.....she is pretty and more his age than Chanelle.  Hope shes done lots of research on Australia as they are bound to ask lots of questions. 

Julie - hope your injection went ok last night.  I'm feeling a bit twingy in the ovary region - hope thats good news although I'm sure its too early to be feeling anything.  Hope you have a big glass of water by your side permanently! I got ohss last time and its not nice.

Em - hope Willow didn't get you up too early this morning.  

catch you all later

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning

Jena hows you hun

Nic hows the jabbing going not long now til scan   

Miranda hope the day goes so fast and your home before you know it!

Kate have fun at the fete
am i being thick but what or who is JT - Justin Timberlake 

Julie hope your ok hows the jabs going

just a quickie from me as expecting my niece well was half hour ago but i guess thats teenagers for you

Nic i was up til 4am with af pains
dh kept me awake then til after 530
wilow got me up at 730
i fed her shes not touched any of it 
shes had 3 bowls of water and a walk and is now sleeping in her bed!

My take on BB chanelle will get dumped today
Chanelle go girl dump him first!

mind you she thinks its love and love is blind!

back later on
Em


----------



## Miranda7

Hello girlies!

Right - I'll try not to lose my post this time! grr.

Nic - hope you're growing lots of juicy follies! How do you feel?

Hayley - any symptoms?

Mitch - how's the domestic situation? Hope everything's settling down. x

kate at the fete - you rhyme! Grab those bargains while you can! No, I work every other sat, but this month every Sat as I'm covering for someone. It's a v short day, mercifully.

CJ - Lovely to hear you had a good wedding. Good thing you're not too bumpy yet - the bride would have killed you for those alterations!

Em - you don't sleep, you don't eat - you must be a robot! Hahahahaha, I've worked out your masterplan to take over the world...

Everyone else - hello!

Had an annoying time trying to sort out my antral follie count yesterday. Phoned my local clinic - the ones who had given me such a hard time before - and they want details of my treatment plan and a request from the Turkey clinic to go ahead! Why? Just to stick the dildocam up and have a count? Do they think I'm going to use the information to blow up New York?
I emailed back and said I won't have a treatment plan until I get a follie count - catch 22 - and why do they need all this stuff as I've got a request from my GP already, but no answer, so that's going to be too late for this month's AF. Winkers. Thankfully, I do have a little time, but not much, so will have to phone other clinics further away.
The Lister don't believe in antral follie counts, apparently...
Bah!
AF is here, and she's not too bad. Thought she was going to be a stinker, but no.

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I have just got home from work and I feel asleep at my desk today oops........ 

Miranda - I was up at that time to......... 

Nic - what the hell is ohss My tummy feels hard Is that right? Ive only had water all day no other drinks..... 

Kate - I hope u have a lovely time tonight and U had a lovely for fete!!!!!!!

Em - The jabs are OK I hate 9am but I'm doing them all on my own So I'm happy about that!!!! 

Jena - I hope Ur well I Will call u soon 

CJ - Im glad u had a nice time!!!!

Hayley - I hope Ur resting  

hello to everyone else I'm off to have a sleep..... Can you girls tell me what I might be feeling in my tummy it  just feels hard I had the hot water bottle on it lats night and I had some icecream yum yum!!!! BB was really good I agree Ziggy's face was just so funny this is where the fun starts.... I'm glad Laura left she was so rude!!!!! 

Nic - Only 2 more sleeps to our scan I'm not sure what they are going to do or what should I expect  DP is working yet again he is working on this tour de France thing so he wont be home till late.... My friends are going out for a Chinese tonight  not sure if I'm going to go as it will be right in the middle of jab time, and the fact that I have to be up the same time tomorrow to!!!!!!!

Right girls speak later

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7

OHSS is ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, Ju - it's very dangerous. It's when your ovaries react too much to the drugs and produce so many follicles they make you ill. It can land you in hospital, and can lead to your cycle being abandoned, so keep drinking that water!

Hope your scan goes well    

xx


----------



## Jena

Evening all,

Miranda - Have you called Lena and explained the situation? She may be able to help (just an idea). I had OHSS the first 2 times we did tx at Oxford, 30 eggs each time!!!     man thats painful!!!

Kate - Did you grab some bargains at the fete?? I too am like you, i have apracetomol for cold, folic tab and Jabs, all this medicaton huh!!! Oh and those lovley cottage cheese makers too.....

Nic/Julie - Cycle buddies     follie dances for you  

Mitch - Good luck for tomorrow hun, hope all is well with you and dh     

Em - Christ!!!!! I thought i was crap at sleeping...... yep, robot!!!     

Hayley - Half way there        

Big hello to everyone else.

As for moi, i am feeling slightly better!!! Had a sleep this afternoon and a nice shower..... but now ds is sneezing like a good'un    , so i may be getting there just to then have him all miserable and grumpy, ho-hum such is life!!!!!

Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies!!

    Justin Timberlake was BRILLIANT! Such a good show, and I am still swooning! Timberlake, fergie and the black eyed peas were all there as well! Was brill!!! 

Anyway!

Jena, hope you and the little man feel better today.

Nice, good luck tomorrow hun! Hope those follies are coming along nicely!

Julie, same to you!!

Miranda, hope you get somewhere with a clinic hun, what day of the cycle does it need to be done on? 

Mitch, good luck today hun, hope everything is ok. Come and talk to us soon. xxxx

Em, hope you and willoe ok today hun.x

Hayley, hope you and the bubbas are doing ok. 

School fete was ok, its only a tiny school, so there was a bouncy castle, face painting, panning for gold, pont ride and a few bits like cards and pampered chef, Boo came out as a butterfly and was happy jumping on the castle for ages!!! Didnt buy anything!! No ta!!

My mum is off to the Hampton Court flower show today with my sister, and Boo is still there, so dh and I are off round later to have dinner with Dad!

Are you allowed to fall in love with a famous pop star a 26...........................................??!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Kate oooh sounded like a fab time you had
and um no are you ever too old to fall in love with a pop star 
look at al them 60 somethings lusting at tom jones and throwing their knickers!
You do still have your knickers dont you lol

Enjoy dinner with your dad!

Miranda hope you had/having a lovely lie in this morning
cant believe what a nightmare your havin with the antral follicle scan

Mitch thinking of you lots of luck for today       

Hayley how r u PUPO one       

Nic and Julie how r u both stimming girls
 for your scans tomorrow       

Jena how r u and ds this morning hope your both ok

CJ Ally and Lil C hope your all doing ok

whose got the sunshine then 

not me! ha

I am gonna put some washing out today
i put some out yesterday, the 2nd time since that episode last month 
am not moving so i can keep an eye on it lol
on that note part of my claims been settled expecting payment into bank
and the rest will follow in about 14 days so i am on the lookout now for my new rings
i have seen a few nice ones but cant decide on gold or white
decisions decisions!

i am ok just a bit tired, no suprise there then i went to bed early las night 2am 
Willow had me up at 7 and then shortly before 9

Well at least she ate her breakfast today yesterday was worrying as she didnt eat and drank much more water than she should 
Shes fed and emptied now had a play and now gone back to bed aah thats the life eh!

back laters
Em


----------



## Miranda7

Oooh! Get them to look in the floral art tent, Kate - my mum won Class 5! The miniature.
Oh no! Of course, all the floral art is gone now - I forgot! Never mind.
Weirdly, someone stole this tiny bit of seaweed on top of her arrangement - isn't that bizarre? She's won Chelsea and the National with that little bit of seaweed, too.

Jena - glad you're feeling a bit more human. I've got a cold sore for the first time in my LIFE - so annoying! DH and DSD have had them on and off for years, but I've never succumbed till now.  

The follie count would have to be done tomorrow, Kate, so I have no chance now.   It will have to be booked in for 28 days hence I guess, as my cycle seems to have gone back to normal - 28 days exactly from my AF after the BFN.

So hot out there! I've been pulling bindweed and wild strawberries out. Now I have to tidy up I think, or it's all going to look a mess. Made jam yesterday for the first time ever, as the raspberries were threatening to go off, so I'd better make a Vicky sponge to use it on.  

only five hours' sleep Em? How do you survive? Do you have afternoon naps? I do. I forced myself to stay in bed till 10 this morning. Poor old Willow - is she going back to the vet's soon for a checkup? Good to hear she ate something this morning. Have you tried different foods to tempt her? I found getting another dog helped my jack, as the competition made her want to scoff it down before the staffie got it!  

How is everyone else? You've all gone quiet!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Miranda oooh yummy

Willow normally scoffs anything edible 
was worrying yesterday as she was drinking sooo much water 
the vet suspects she may have doggy diabetes shes back to the on wednesday morning at 10am dh is coming with me as well

re the sleep well i could probably do with sleeping longer but when willow wants to get up i tend to get up too
i occassionally have an afternoon nap but not that often i will prob nip one in tomorrow and tuesday as dh is on 2-10 shift so after work its just me and willow yay!

Willows staying home tomorrow and tuesday as dh is on 2-10 so will only be alone for an hour or two at most bless her

i was gonna make a shepherds pie today but i forgot to get the meat out so not sure what to do today
dh is at work til 6pm

ah lovin the peace and quiet!

how do u make jam i mean what do u use side from the fruit or is that a stupid question 

Em


----------



## Miranda7

Well it was surprisingly easy! With raspberries, you take equal weights of fruit and sugar. You put the raspberries in a pan and boil them up, till the fruit's all boiled down, and it reduces by a third. Then add the sugar and boil it until it seems to be getting gloopier, then pour into jars - it should set if you've boiled it for the right length of time. Think I was lucky getting the right timing.
I boiled it for about 20 minutes, but other fruits, such as apricots, have more pectin in them and don't take so long. Others, such as strawberries, don't have enough pectin in them and you have to add it - the pectin's the thing that makes it set.
I added ginger to mine - hopefully won't make it too sickly...

Can't you defrost the meat in the microwave? That's what I do.

Poor Willow! I hope she hasn't got diabetes and it's just a passing puppy phase.


----------



## luckystars

Where is everyone? 

I finished work at !500 came home and had a nice nap while DP gave me a hug  . Just about to put dinner on and make a choclate cake!!!!!!

Im really looking forward to my scan tomorrow I hope these injections have done something ...but then i have to go work after the scan tho ... So Nic I might see u there as your just after me !!!

Em - Have you made ur mind up yet what u are haing for dinner? 

Miranda - You are such a good girl making all these differnt things my DP would like to live with you!!!!! 

Kate - I love JT to he very nice  Hows the pill going?

Nic - Are u going on your own tomorrow have u changed from your pic so I know who to look for??

Jena - Hows u my dear naughty girl for not answering my text today 

Hayley - How u are feeling how long until test day

Mitch - Where are u I wish u would talk to us


----------



## luckystars

Sorry I was not not meant to finish there silly laptop!!!!

CJ / Ally / Lil c/ Maria - How are u all??

I take it no one has heard of Mitch?? I hope she is OK where are u all today 

Right be back later

Julie xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hello everyone 

So glad that the sunshine has finally decided to show its face !!

Julie and Nic  good luck tomorrow hope everything goes well , what time are you at the Lister ??

Hayley how are you , hope the 2 ww is not driving you to crazy  ,    

Mitch hope your ok ??    

Em, Miranda, Kate, Ally, lil C, Jena - dhope you have all had nice weekends !!

Love CJ xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

here i am!

BOOO!

Julie sounds like you had a lovely afternoon
btw i havent decided what to have for dinner
I have had breakfast and lunch today lol

Miranda how frustrating re the scan thats poop isnt it
btw where do u find all the time to do your baking

Mitch i am thinking of you sweetheart

Kate hope your ok hope you enjoyed your dinner

Maria are you back from hols 

Hayley 6 days to go sweetie     

Nic hope your doing ok

Jena, Lil C, CJ and Ally hope all is ok

mmm well i cant decide what to have for dinner 
think maybe something simple tonight as i want an early early night well by that i mean by 11!
Off to feed willow who is asleep again! oooh i want her life!

bye for now
Em


----------



## Miranda7

Oh. My. God. See that homemade raspberry jam? Just made a sponge recipe and shoved it in a flat baking tray, spread it with the jam and some whipped cream and rolled it up, and it's the nicest dessert ever!
It broke as it rolled, and laid there looking like a delectable hussy of a cake. Now it's half gone.
Think I'll be making THAT again!  

I may have to lie down now. Done wonders for the Auntie-Flo-ness!
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ju - Nic doesn't look like her pic I think! Neither does kate! having seen one in the flesh and better pics of the other, they have disguised themselves, I reckon. 

CJ, dearie - how's the bump? When do you get to know the sex? I've never known that.

Willow doesn't have any worries, Em! I'd like to have a supply of sedatives, myself. reckon I'd sleep!

Good luck for tomorrow, Ju and Nic!

Sigh - I have a bump too. But it's because I've just scarfed down lamb chops and a humungous piece of double cream swiss roll... I need to REST, dears.

xxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Miranda - what a chef !!  i wish i could bake , until then I shall just have to make do with a  chocolate tart  from waitrose   My bump is all bb cue and dessert at the moment.  

1st scan tomorrow very excited - don't think I want to know what sex but i think you can find out  after 12 weeks ??

Em hope you get that early night - bless willow oh to have a dogs life  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

yay! You can start buying pink or blue things! Learn to knit - you must! I used to knit, but now I could only make it a tiny scarf...

Baking's easy with a Kenwood mixer, I promise - five minutes and it's in the oven. Simple as breathing in and out, it is.

Get a mixer, peeps, and we'll all be looking like Delia.

The only reason I made jam was cos I can't bear waste, and my parents had got so many raspberries they were going mouldy.
Gah - must lie down or I'll explode!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hello Girls

I am back, just needed a bit of time to sort things out, Dh has said a lot of things these last couple of days and it has been v stressful. He said he was not sure if he loved me anymore, so i am trying to figure out if it is just the tx talking or if there is more to it. It is a bombshell as i thought we are fine, he is my soulmate. 

He has talked more since and told me work has been a problem and also he has put on a lot of weight which is making him v unhappy. Things have been easier as we have been talking. i told him however much this baby thing means to me, my dh means more afterall that is the reason why I want another child I love him soo much.

Anyway on a lighter note, i had et today and have 2 8 cell nestling in, I didn't ask about grading as since the bombshell i have gone past that and as awful as it sounds (and I do want a baby) I want my hubby more. so whatever happens now I will accept it as it comes 

Have to tell you though I was so nervous for today. I ended going in the room for et and saying I am going to have to go for a little wee as I was in a lot of pain in my kidney (I get kidney problems you see) I started to projectile vomit all over the bathroom and completely wet myself today TMI I know but I thought it was funy after  couldn't stop appologising either. DH couldn't come as he fell over on friday night and torn his ligaments in his ankle so my sister had o come instead. what an embarassing day, this IVF as been hilarious and strange every time I have had to go to Lister. Thank god no more.

That was a me post ad now girls I will send it and then write personals b4 I lose everything. I just wanted you all to know I am fine and thank you for tinking of me  

mitch
x


----------



## honneybee

Well everyone, that was a lot of reading.

Miranda you could be the new fanny craddock   I keep going back over just to see what other recipes you have done. What a total pain about your count and Lister not been able to help you. I hope 1 of the others will be able to help and make things easier for you catch 22's do my head in. how you doing my fine filly?  

Kate HELLO  I like going to school fetes. did you get your face painted too?   I definitly think its o.k to fall in love with popstar But he has to look nice  my friends have just been to see him as he was playing in copenhagen he had Natasha bedingfield as his back up. supposed tohave been v good. How are you feeling on the pill. hope it is being good.

Julie, how are you my lovely? You seem to be doing v well with the stims, well done. Yep as its been said protein is the way to go and plenty of it. I did not use any heating to increase my follies but I wish I had, I did not know until the day before ec that it did that. Good luck for tomorrow.

Nic, tomorrow is your scan day, you lucky thing.  Keep drinking your water. I look forward to hearing how you have got on. Curries, now I know miranda said it was another word for hows your father, is that what you are on about or is the curry good? bit thick today.  

Hayley hows things. Have you managed any kind of rest at all. keep yourself occupyed my dear, time soon passes. are you back at work?

Jena hows you honey? sickness not nice. poor lil boy hope he feels better soon. and you too of course 

Em counting down for you     I am so excited you will be starting soon. I hope willow has not got diabetes poor thing. You young lady need to get your head down. I don't know how you do it.  

Cj hows you doing? are finding any changes to you body yet? 

LilC you too hun, how are you? did you have a nice week end?

Ally hope the tiredness eases of soon i have read it does for a while.

Maria how are you did you have a lovely holiday? silly question really course you did 

well girls I have read up on all your nattering the only thing I cannot comment on is BB has DH won't let me watch it."!"!
speak again soon, very soon  

mitch
x


----------



## luckystars

Mitch,

Oh honey I glad ET went OK I have been thinking about you!!!! I really hope things are OK with u and DH  When do you fly home or are u staying for a bit longer

I'm glad the girls old me about the protein and the drinking water and the hotwater bottle, I hate water but I have been drinking quite a bit of it ... it makes u go to the loo more lol....

We are always here if u wish to chat...... 

Girls where are ya today do I smell

Julie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies

curly-i bet youre well excited for tomorrow.good luck  are you gettin a pici think you shall be but just askin.are you postin it on here so we can have alook at your bubbas??

kate-justin timberlakedid you see him in london or did you go to the live concert??i see your ticker again,what day you dr from this time??quite a short one by looks of things...

miranda-i see you type on quite afew accasions about follie countin,what that??sounds complicated.and you seem to cookquite abit.what about doind a cookery book??

honeybee-sorry to hear youve been havin probs,hope you know we are all here for you.2 8 cell embies on board now too,thats a great result.you going to work soon or takin time off??

jena-your poor little lad got cold now.poor him.yours gettin any better yet??it does say around for awhile.it sounds like you need some rest woman.

luckstars-good luck for your scan.its your first sinces stims isnt it??how many days you been stimmin for now??

heffalump-yeah only 6 more days.still goig a bit mad.not lookin forward to work tomorro but i have togo.keep havin my moments of madness.i havent had any aches or pains today like i had yesturday.the only thing ive had on and off is a short of pain/stab near my pubic bone,and my boobs have got sorer other than that il have to wait and see.

nic-have you had any scans yet?

as for me still going abit mad.got work tomorro, tuesday and wednesday got 12 hr shifts, thursday a norm day then day off friday.im dreadin it.i havent anythin much to report.no twinges today apart from a short of pain/stabin near my pubic bone and my boobs have got sorer.got to keep positive ladies      at least being at work will help keep my mind off abit.


 

hayley


----------



## honneybee

I'm a layerabout Hayley!?!  No only joking, I don ot work in dk because my language is not fluent enough so I am told although I can hold a conversation. 

Those stabbing pains sound really good that was what I could feel when I was pg with my son. It was low stabbing like pains. fingers crossed

mitch
x


----------



## luckystars

Hayley I wish you all the luck going to work may take Ur mind if it..... its my first scan I'm worried I will I have any follies  by now I have not really felt anything 

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

Hello everyone,

Mitch - Good luck for the next 2w,     , i am also very sorry to hear of your troubles with dh, the only advice i can give you is spend as much quality time together as you can    

Julie - Sorry i didn't return your text i was on my way out at the time!!! I will speak to you tomorrow hun, good luck for your scan      follie dance for you.

Miranda - So it was a sort of swiss roll than broke up   , yummmmmyyyyyyyyyyy

Hayley - Have you had enough yet? Do you just wish it was saturday yet?? It isn't that much longer now hun, sending you lots of        

Nic - Good luck for your scan tomorrow     follie dance for you too xx

CJ - Enjoy seeing your bubbas for the first time tomorrow, such a wonderful feeling, only wear waterproof mascara - it'll survive your tears of joy    

Kate - I am in love with Keanu Reeves, and i am 32!!!!!! Dh often says to me 'what did you do today' and i often reply 'well keanu called to see if i was free tonight......'    (well i can dream)

Maria - Are you back from hols Was it good

Ally/Em/Lil c hope you are all well.

As for me, yes i am a little better, managed to go out today - Morrisons (nowhere exciting) but at least i am upright!!! Yay...    . I do not have anything to report really.......

Love as always Jena xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I just typed a really long post, lost connection and lost the post   Try again!

Mitch, I am really sorry to hear what you have been going through hun, of all the times for it to happen. Im glad you are having a good chat with each other, but you need to concentrate on yourself for a bit now. Well done on the 8 cells, fingers crossed for you hun. xxxx

Julie, good luck tomorrow, dont worry about not feeling anything much, you will be surprised!

Hayley, nothing has changed, its 2 weeks on the pill then start sniffing, same as last 2! I think its because I get matched quickly, so I am just on the pill for the shortest time. Good luck at work tomorrow. x

Jena, hope you and little man feeling better. When is your next scan? Its soon isnt it?

Nic, good luck tomorrow hun!!! Thanks for my butterfly!!!   Will be keeping it all crossed for lots of juicy follies!!! 

Mira, god that cake sounds AMAZING! Couldnt pop over and mix something up for me could you!? Hope you get somewhere with the clinics and get that scan booked in for next af, what a nightmare. Glad af came on time though.x

Cj, good luck for the scan tomorrow! Bet you cant wait!!!

Em, hope willow will be ok, poor thing keeps getting stuff eh? Give her a cuddle from me xx Hope you ok too hun. x Did you decide what to have for dinner?! We had shepherds pie, made by dad, written by mum! Was lovely though! 

Hi to everyone else!

Its that new women in BB tonight isnt it?? Should be fun!!

Thank you for all saying I am normal (ish) for loving the mr trousersnake himself! I told dh I would have no problem kicking him out for JT!!!   I do still have my knickers yes! We were a bit far for any throwing! Dont know if anyone been to the O2 centre JESUS we were high! Up in the roof and I nearly had a hissy fit as I hate heights! (Never mind being 5'10!) Seriously, I cant explain how high it was, but it was almost like lean a bit too far forward and you were gone! Scary. But I got over it!  

Right, lets see if I can post this one!

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello

Can't wait to get tomorrow out of the way and find out whats happening in there!!  Belly is swollen loads but think thats the water - I feel like I'm drowning!! 

Julie - ohss - read the egg share cycle A4 sheets you were given (the one that explains about the whole procedure - there is a page on ohss in there) Apparently I don't look like my profile pic - Mitch recognised me though  .  If it helps I have a brown french connection handbag and big chunks of red colour in my hair at the moment.  You'll be fine!!!!!! Its too early to be feeling anything just keep watered and warm.

Jena - Hope you enjoyed your supermarket trip! At least your feeling a bit better.  Thanks for my follie dance!

Mitch- yay PUPO!!! Wish I could say something that would help you and your situation - heres a hug instead   . p.s I didn't EAT any curry in Belgium  

Miranda - so your greenfingers are inherited from your mum.  Does she cook also? you are such a whizz in the kitchen you should have applied to be the new fanny craddock on the F word.  Sorry your having a mare with getting your scan sorted. what a bugger!

Kate - Glad you had a good evening. Hope your having a nice day today - we wont see the new woman on bb till tomorrows show but your right it will be good!! i reckon she'll slip up on her accent and get caught out!

CJ - good luck for scan tomorrow.  You can't find out the sex from a scan till about 16 weeks - in my last pregnancy we had a private sexing scan otherwise we would have had to wait till my 21 week scan (I'm glad I paid out for the private scan bearing in mind what I found out at my 21 week one)  You will see lots at your 12 week scan though - thumb sucking, bouncing about - its amazing.

Hayley - your 2ww is going so fast! - probably not for you but it is for us.  Take it easy if you go back to work tomorrow!!

Em - Hope your ok and found something nice for your dinner

Catch you all tomorrow

Nic x


----------



## Jena

Kate - You are like me, Miss Average!!!! I get matched very quickly and easily too!!!!!!!!! My next scan is a week on Tuesday. I still have cough and ds slept in with us last night, grrrrrrrrr, wouldn't mind but he takes up half the bed!!!!!!!!!!

Am i right, you start sniffers in twelve days?? Ooooooo, thats come round quick...


----------



## luckystars

Nic,

I will look out for you i have been drinking water but sometimes I have squash in it, is that OK still...... u will know who i am my DP is very tall..... I'm the little one.... 

Ju xx


----------



## Jena

I have just been looking back on my posts and some other poeples and i have to apologise to Miranda, I am sorry, it appears that i am not overly interested in your tx, which is most certainly not the case, its just i don't understand AMT and antral follie count, sorry hun, can you explain for me please. Love Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh pants I thought it was tonight. Oh well! Will watch it anyway!!

Jena, its funny cos I thought I would be hard to match, so tall with red hair and changing eye colour, but nope. Obviously not! Funny how someone so little can take up so much room eh! 

Julie, did your dh enjoy the tdf? They keep saying on the news its more french police than english! Would have been interesting! 

Nic, I agree, Mira would have been the best Fanny Craddock with Gordon!! I can just picture her telling him to F off as well!!  

x


----------



## luckystars

Miranda - I agree with Jena please explain to me to 

Kate - he said it was such a long day he has done 50 hours overtime this week !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jena

Right girls i am off to prepare to curl up and watch the commander, nite nite xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey, cant be all french then! Bet he is glad they have gone back to France now then!!  

Jena, sorry, yup! d/r in 12 days! Madness!! Hope the next week and a bit go as fast!!
xxx


----------



## honneybee

Right I get it now Nic  Its me a bit dizzy.   it was hows your father!!?!

yep I agree too Miranda, you  should definitely have applied to the f word and am sure you could give as good back in fact even gordon would be impressed. 

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh, who said they missed Katie & Peter? Its on at 9 on ITV2

In case you were all gutted that you had missed it!!


----------



## Miranda7

Flicking nora! You don't talk all day them I have pages to read! Where on earth do i start! Right - I'll work backwards. 

Jena (and Ju) - don't worry about not understanding my tx speak! Just in case it's not really boring, the antral follicle count is when they count the number of potential follicles on your resting ovaries. The AMH test is for ovarian reserve - it tells you how many eggs you have left. It should be between 2.2 and 6.8 and mine was 0.6.

Nic - I feel really bad I didn't cook for you now! I do most of it at weekends though - by thursday I'm always too knackered to do much. Mum is a GREAT cook, I'm not a patch on her! Amazing stuff, she produces, and she has TWO big freezers! Great to hear you're all swollen up, Nic - can only be a good sign! I felt my ovaries go warm every time they had a period of activity.

kate - ignore what they all say, you're not normal!   God forbid if fancying JT is normal - I think he looks like a weasel! But I guess you can't take my word for it, cos I secretly fancy Gordon Brown...
Yay! for starting DR in 12 days! 

hayley - good to hear you're going back to work - I found it helps stave off the 2WW madness!

Mitch - you poor bugger! though if it helps, DH and I were great all the way through till just before ET, then had this enormous row! Honestly, I was boo-hooing like anything in Battersea park car park, just before Wilma went back in. Think it was all the tension had built up and by that point we'd crossed so many bridges to get there and felt this was the last hurdle.
God, how awful about being sick and weeing yourself! But brilliant news that you have two eight-cells there - well done! if they're eight cells they are often grade 1, I think.
Are you back off to dk tomorrow? Hope you manage to settle everything once you're home and can talk properly.

Now - who have I missed?

Em? How's you? Have you had a nap? I had a lovely nap - really heavy AF, which I'm putting down to the DHEA, but it's made me kacked. Has Willow had her tea?

Maria - are you back, girlie? You won't want to read through 20 pages of this I'll bet?!  

CJ, have a great scan tomorrow!

Lil C, Ally, hello!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

GORDON BROWN!? Come off it! 

Oh dear, spit my water out everywhere!!! 

Now, so you should feel bad not cooking for poor Nic, tut tut. She told me how annoyed she was with you for that!    (not!)

I know Im not normal!! Never wanted to be either, and as for JT being a weasle?      I feel our friendship has just come to an abrupt end. 

Humph.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just a quick one

     Miranda and gordon brown 

kate had to laugh at the weasel 

I am just popping in to say night night

I am getting washing in 
having a bath
sorting my clothes for morning
then may pop on after but bed at 11pm so i can get up at 7am

Have a good monday everyone
Em

oh ps i meant to say
dad is at hospital tomorrow for prognosis report


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck for tomorrows results hun. Really hoping its some good news for you all. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Miranda7

Em - I so hope it's good news tomorrow. You could really do with some, pet.

And yes, Gordon Brown. Sigh. he's on the list of people it's ok to secretly fancy, so there!
Oops, forgot it was meant to be secretly...

xx


----------



## *kateag*

He is NOT on that list at all!! People like Prince Harry or Alfie Moon maybe, gordon brown? NO!


----------



## Miranda7

He SO is!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

See, now we have killed the thread!!!   

Morning everyone. 

Good luck Nic & Julie today!

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Miranda


----------



## curlyj28

Gordon Brown    Miranda whats going on explanations pls  ...... and wheres this list that says its ok, we need evidence pls   

Em - I really hope you get some good news tomorrow ,shall be thinking of you  

Kate - wow only 12 days  how quick is that sending lots of    your way, boo looks cute with her face paints !!

Mitch - Great news on your et 2 strong embies snuggling down, sorry to hear that things are difficult with you and DH    relationships are hard enough at the best of times without the added heartache of ivf its bound to put extra stresses on you both    

Hayley how are your doing  not to long now !! Hope your not going to   xxx

Julie & Nic - hope your scans went well today and you have lots of follies growing    

Jena, Ally and Lil C  hope you are all well and doing ok. xxxx

Had  1st scan today at 6 weeks + 1 today and  we hve 1 little bubba nicely snuggled in and even got to see the heartbeat , Lister are very pleased as all is where it should be and the right size - so happy  , i asked today what my recipient s result was to and she also got a BFP !! I had to know or else would always wonder .


Good luck everyone !!

CJ xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

It's HERE, so there!
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topstories/2007/06/11/brown-is-a-secret-sex-gord-89520-19277080/

Now tell me I'm mad... 

yay! for you AND your recipient! That's so fab - I love a happy ending, me. It must make you feel so good that she got a BFP!

Must go - got 15 mins of work to go. Better actually do some...

xxxxx

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

just popping in to say a quick  

am cream crackered

so gonna walk willow and then have a nap

CJ fantastic news for you and your recipient

Julie and nic hope your scans went well this morning
hayley hows it going
kate hows u

Miranda hope your ok

Jena how r u hows ds

Mitch   

hugs to anyone i missed
back this evening
Em


----------



## curlyj28

Miranda -  ok  you win this round - but still not getting it - I can kind of relate to some of the others there - Simon Cowell  kind of does it for me   oh the shame !!

Hope you have a nice walk with Willow Em .xxx


----------



## Jena

Hello Everyone,

CJ - Did you cry?? I am soooo happy for you   

Mitch - Are you ok hun?

Em - I miss walking my freddie   , how did your dad get n?

Kate - Hows the typing going?

Miranda - Was that survey done at a Mental Hospital You are delusional lovey, sorry     

Julie - I have spoken to you today so i know you is ok   

Maria - ?? where are you hun??

Nic - How was your scan, have those follies grown and doing well??

Hayley - How was your day at work 

Lil C/Ally - How are you both?

I hope i have everyone. 

As for me feeling better now, at least i have managed to stay upright!!!   Still haven't done anything today, but i don't want to push it. Ds is ok(ish), very snuffly, but as he has emptied my cupboards i am guessing more ok than not!!    

Be back laters, Jena xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya everyone sorry it's been a while i do pop on and have a read of all your posts but don't really have much to say glad to see your all getting on well and fantastic news to CJ it's just the best to see the little heartbeats i bet your over the moon   haylea hope your coping well on the horrid 2ww nearly there thou but remember DO NOT PEE ON THE STICK TO EARLY!!!!!!! 

Jena hope your getting on well and your ds ain't to poorly touch wood we've all been free of that nasty bug, but DP has developed hay fever i love him dearly but all this sneezing driving me nut's and i won't even talk about his dripping nose ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

getting a tad bit excited about next scan i can not believe it's here already gonna take the whole day of work i think the scans at 10.20 and it'll take an hour as there is 2 to have alook at so figure time i get out it'll be far to-late to go to work!!   met midwife on sunday too really lovely think I'll get on well with her 

hiya to all you other girls 

luckystar hope your tx is going well

  Kate you got your start date yet?? last i was reading about you you had decided to start tx again
after your DH bike ride thingy!!! 

right I'm off to make sausages and cheesy mash and baked beans yummy yummy yummy been thinking about it all day in work    ciao for now love Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls.

Mira, paper or no paper. Gordon Brown does not get on any list anywhere. YUCK YUCK YUCKITY YUCK!

Nic, have spoken to you hun!! Wooohoooo!!!! Fab!

CJ glad to hear the scan went well, and great news on recipient too! What a brill day all round!!! When is your next scan?

Ally hiya, glad all going well for you. Yes I have my start date!? Start d/r on the 20th, stimms on 27th and e/c on or around 10th august. Yes we doing it after his ride, cant get it done before?! Cant wait!

Ems, how you? Any news on your dad hun? xx

Julie, how did your scan go?

Jena, sounds like the little man is on the mend, love it when they start eating again afte being ill. Phew.

I have been back to the docs again today, got yet more antibiotics, and going for a chest x ray tomorrow as she wants to see what she is "Dealing with" and she also wants me to spit what I cough up into a pot and get it tested for tb, which she says is just routine after a long cough problem. Havent been anywhere exotic so doubt it! do you think I should tell Lena??

Got a rotten cold sore as well, so all in all I look very attractive! NOT!

Right, off to pick dh up now as its thundering and he doesnt cycle and get wet. Oh no.


----------



## *kateag*

Mitch hun, so sorry. I forgot you. Hope you are ok as well and your little embies are snuggling in nicely! 

And Hayley, god sorry! Same to you hun!!

Bad poster, bad bad poster. 

x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello

Sacn went well - I have 27 follies - 15 one side - 12 the other. They are slightly smaller than they would have expected but that is similar to my last cycle so I'm not worried. I am back thursday for another scan and bloods.

Miranda -  Weasel (JT) so true - *sorry Kate * but  at Gordon Brown you nutter

Kate - spoke to you already today but again apologies for agreeing with Mira on JT!

CJ - Congratulations to you and your recipient! that is excellent news.

Jena - Hi, sounds like you are on the road to recovery. Whens your next scan?

Em - enjoy your nap

Hayley & Mitch - hope your taking it easy you two!

Julie - Hope your ok missus. Nice to meet you today!

bbl

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Nic    

How COULD you? A weasel? 

Nope, no cant bring myself to talk to you anymore either.


----------



## *~Nic~*

Actually Kate it should be me not talking to you for fancying someone so yuck   

sorry Miranda can't be one rule for one and not for others so I can no longer speak to you either - Gordon Brown - I just can't get over it. He is so creepy.

Although I might add JT is better than Gordon Brown!

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

Nic - thats fab  you have a bumper crop going on ,  sure they will grow loads between now and next scan


----------



## *kateag*

Where is everyone?


----------



## *~Nic~*

I'm here...well I was got to walk the dog now.  But your not talking to me anyway............  

xx


----------



## *kateag*

No thats right, Im not  

But, seeing as you are here!!! 

Anyone know if you can download the ivf companion cd?? Rather than buy the cd? 

x


----------



## Miranda7

hellooo!

Sorry I've been absent - been trying and failing to get my computers to talk to each other, but they won't. Seems one fancies JT and the other GB...

Mmmmn, GB, texture like sun, lays me down, with my mind he runs....  

Where IS everyone

Did you all not fall for him a little bit? When he was talking about his babies? He's sooo lovely and not as fake as Tony Blair, luv im.

You are the follies bergere, Nic, dear! Who do you fancy off that list? Eh? Too embarrassed to say I'll guess...


----------



## honneybee

Hellooooo Girls

WOW fantastic news NIc. soo soo pleased for you babe well done. keep that warm thing on your tummy they will be ripe b4 you know it.  

Kate, I have that cd if you can give me an address I can post it to you, I don't need it anymore 

Julie come on we are waiting whats the verdict?

Miranda shame on you!!?"! GORDON BROWN his hair is always messy. I thought you meant ramsey, I like him  

Jena. your lil man definitly seems better  I fine honey 

Em good luck for you and your dad, I really hope things are better.

hayley how you doing?

cj what fab news you must be over the moon that you both are pg!!!

lilc and ally hope all goes well.

No news from me. except I have had pains down there . I don't think anything is happening yet. I expect my body is just trying to recover a bit now.
I travel back to DK tomorrow so a 4 o clock in the morning start, so won't talk much now but tomorrow.

 

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hey Mitch!
Good to hear from you! I like Gordon Ramsay too - scrumptious!
It's the Scot in him I guess.  

Hope you have a good journey back.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Now Gordon Ramsey, yes!!! DEF!!! 

Mitch, good to see you posting hun   Have a safe journey home, yuck to the early start but I expect you cant wait to get home!! Will pm you now. x

Mira any luck with the comps??


----------



## Miranda7

Nah. totally hacked off with them.  

Computers are the work of the devil.

ALL I want is to be able to watch BB while chatting on Msn and writing me book!

Thankfully, the new longer version has been approved, I just have to make a few alterations and I'll wing it off to you again, bird.

zxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh approved by who? Is it all go?? 

Cant wait to read the update!!! Its been ages!!! 

Did you get any further with the cover

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Just by my mate who read it last time! I need t tidy it up according to his suggestions, then give it to my editor mate for comment, then you can have it again. I've just filled it out a bit...

The cover will be the last thing, I reckon - need to get a good close-up of my eye. I'm putting a baby scan pic in the pupil if it goes to plan.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Sounds like a good cover! Nice plan!!!!

Cant wait to have a nosey and read it again!!!! Hurry up!!!

(please)


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the late post but I have just got home from work and I'm very tired but wanted to let u know how I gt on today!!!!

I just want to say Nic it was lovely to meet you and its good news on Ur follies!!!!!!! 

Well Liz did the scan and she said " oh nothings changed" she said there was one that she could see and it was 8mm so they cant count that!!!!! She said there was nothing there to be honest I'm really upset  she also said that they need to get the balance right with the drugs..... So they took blood which was fine, they have reduced me to 1 sniff 3 x a day and 3 powders and 1 water and then the next scan is on Friday ..... I know Liz told me no to worry she said that as this is my first go maybe my body just does not know what is going on ?

Have any of you got any advise?? God I hope things have changed on Friday what is going on  I'm trying to not be disappointed but I have to have some hope that this might change.

Girls what am I going to do.....

Love

Julie xx xx


----------



## Miranda7

You're not going to do anything, Ju! They haven't upped your menopur, so I think that shows they're not that worried.

It may well change by friday - it really might. Once you reduce the evil suprecur anything could happen! You must relax, as there is nothing you can do to help anything at this stage.

You're in the best place, as the Lister really know what they're doing, ok?

You're posting so late, and I have to be up at 5.30, but I'll catch up with you tomorrow, ok?

DON'T WORRY!!!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

well day 10 has turned up and ve spotted this morn.same as last time.  i really thought it had worked and now this.im such a failer,ive failed dh again.i dont think i can take much more.im cursed.im never going to be a mum and im never going to make dh a daddy.i feel so low now.i dont think i can do it it again.it was only a little spot but this happened last time.i reaaly thought tey werre still with me.my body is such a piece of crap

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

come on ladies where are you


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. 

First of all, Hayley, dont give up yet. I know you say this happened last time, but you have one compacting embie in there, so while last time neither stuck around this time, one (or both) might. You just dont know yet and you must not give up. Its not too late for implantation bleeding either so try to relax (I know, impossible) but you cannot think that its over yet. 

             

Julie, I agree with Mira, it could well all change by friday, but, and I dont want to worry you, trying to reasure you, this happened to me on my first go, I had 2 follies that were taking all the menopur themselves, and grew massive, and they had to abandon tx, but second time round they knew exactly what to do with me! It doesnt mean its all over at all, its just a pain in the   and its part of the "getting to know how you work"! Its really hard to get the balance right. Try not to stress too much, drink loads of water, keep your stomach warm, and eat loads of chicken & eggs and dairy. Fingers crossed a few more have grown by friday!

Oh, its all sad posts today.   Horrible when its like this. Hope everyone else ok. 

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hayley you ok?


----------



## wishing4miracle

no not really kate sorry.i thought things felt dif this cycle and now ive spoted.bloody typical.just my luck


----------



## curlyj28

Hayley      try to stay positive hun  it could be a late implantation bleed I know you say it happened before but this cycle is different to your last one and you had 2 fab embies transferred . 
Sending lots of       your way .   

Julie  lots can change by friday and as Miranda said they haven't upped the menopure yet - GROW FOLLIES GROW  !!!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Hayley, anything could happen! It might seem bad, and the same, but it's most likely not the same.  How much longer have you got to go before test day? Four days?

And don't, whatever you do, feel a failure - it's not your fault. Embryos know their own minds! It's the luck of the draw - you don't go around beating yourself up when you don't win the lottery, do you? This is the same sort of deal, unfortunately.
ANYway, this is your rollover week bird - think positive, and eat chocolate. Watch a good film. Relax, as that's the best thing you can do now.

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hayley how you doing honey,
I have to say to be honest I avctually expect a bit of a bleed at 10 days as on here if you look in the peer support section there is a lot of girls who do at day 10 then get that god almighty BFP. Try and keep calm at this moment and just wait it out a little longer  you can do it. You had a very good embie put back so hopefully the odds are much bigger. Read thru the peer sect and see it may give you a bit of comfort. I really hope it all works       

Hiya the rest of you girls. Kate I have pm'd you   

Julie it may just take a few extra days b4 things happen, try not to stress to as it wil only make you more upset.   Lizzie is brill trust her hun.

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena

Hello,

Hayley - Please try not to give up hope yet, sending you lots of    and            

Mitch - Are you back in the comfort of your own home now?? Lots of             for you too

Nic - How are you feeling?     

Julie - It sounds to me like your ovaries my need a little boost, try not to worry too much at this stage hun, wait and see what happens on friday         

Kate/Miranda/Maria/Ally/Em/CJ/Lil c........... and a partridge in a pear treeeeeeee,   , just kidding!!!! I hope you are all well     

I did a really really stoooooopid thing yesterday, i watched that fight for life on BBC1, big mistake, huge!!!! Ended crying (sobbing) and am now scared witless!!!!!!!! Apart from that all is well in my nutty little household, i do however have slight cabin fever, but ho hum..........

Laters my lovlies, Jena xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls. 

Bit of a me post coming up Im afraid! (last in a while I promise) 

Dh and I have decided to cancel tx. I just dont feel like I have enough energy or fight left in me at the moment, and I honestly dont feel like it will work for us this time. (I know, I know, stupid but I have feelings that tend to come true! - Ask Mira and Maria!)

I know I am run down, cos I have coldsores and mouth ulcers and this poxy chest infection that wont go, and Im not fighting fit for tx, which I need to be. After this month, we cant fit tx in til at least november, and I dont want to do it over xmas. So thats me for the year. 

I know everyone will be surprised, but its been on my mind for a few days, and today was just the light switch I suppose. 

So, lister know, dh spoke to Dee I think. (Big wimp, didnt do it myself) and I suppose I just stop the pill and wait for my cycle to get back to normal. 

I didnt get to have my xray as dh couldnt watch boo for me, so thats tomorrow  now. 

I hope Im allowed to stick around and bug everyone like I always do. 

There. "Me" over. 

Hayley, hope you doing ok hun and no more spotting. xx

Em, hows your dad? Any news hun? 

Julie, hope you ok

Nic, hope you and the follies doing well!

Jena, didnt see that show thank god! Would have been a nightmare!!! 

Mitch, will pm you now hun.x

Hi to everyone else 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Aaawww Kate, don't know what to say babe   apart from you know if it is right or not and if its not then you would not have felt comfortable and probably made the whole experience harder, you are one brave cookie   its good that you have stood up now than worry later. 

you are more than welcome to bug me anytime   I mean that in the most nicest way ever, you have been part of the rock that has held this particular group of girls together and I am sooo proud of you honey!

take things easy I am here too if you need a chat.
xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Flipping heck dont start me off!


----------



## honneybee

bit of a softie me


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  taking time out hoping for a miracle in 2008   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES  Testing      

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET   FET October    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year (abroad)    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES  14/07     

Luckystars EC 23/07    ^reiki 

Honnybee   18/07     

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06       

Little Seahorse 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## curlyj28

Kate  - what a tough decision that must have been for you, but your right to make that decision if it doesn't feel like the right time and you want to be as well as can be , tx is hard enough without feeling  ill before you have started.  You will get your dream and I hope you feel well again soon, in the mean time take things easy and make sure you rest lots and eat well !!

Doctors orders !!!


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks cj. I plan on gettingn very drunk, as soon as I have finished these stupid antibiotics. 

Em, could you change me on the list please hun. x

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Kate i am so saddened to read your news 
2008 is going to be a fantastic year for you dh and boo i can feel it
You need to do what is right for you 

Hayley i have posted to you on peer support 
sending lots of positivity to you sweetheart

Miranda how r u sweetie

Mitch how r u doing sweetheart  

Julie can only reitterate what Miranda has said honey       coming your way for friday

CJ, Lil C, ally and Jena hope you  ladies are all well

Nic wow follie dollie sending lots of growing vibes

sorry to anyone i missed

Dads results were so so not as bad as expected but await more 
hes recovering from prostate C the docs thought it had gone to his bowel but thankfully this isnt the case he has a bowel disease though but not the C hes going to physio for his shoulder hes still feeling poorly but i think relieved

love to all
EMxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Em that is fantastic news hun, so pleased for you all. He must feel like a weight has been lifted. 

I know he isnt out of the woods yet but so much better than you were all thinking eh? 

So pleased. 

And thank you hun x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Evening Ladies.

Not much to report from me - lots of niggles so hopefully the follies have decided to grow - have had a hottie stuck to my lower belly permanently since yesterday so     Well I'll find out thursday won't I.

Miranda - No secret crushes for me and if I told you it wouldn't be a secret would it.......I'm on msn and your not there  

Kate - Hun I texted you so you know how much I admire you!! Good for you planning on getting drunk!

Hayley - its not over till its over and thats NOT YET!!! Keep positive (hard I know) what is happening is so common. Got everything crossed for you xx

Mitch - Hope your ok      are you resting ?  

Julie - Forgot to say yesterday you really do look like BB Nikki!!! I hope your keeping positive - worrying will do your follie growth no good!! sorry I couldn't hang around to say goodbye to you - had to get back for work  

Jena - I never heard of that programme, whats it about?

CJ - has it all sunk in yet? Did you get a picture yesterday?  I know theres not much to look at just yet, you won't believe the difference at your next scan 

Em - good news for your Dad xx got my fingers crossed for him

If I missed anyone I sorry  

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7

Hello everyone!

Just a quickie, as I've just replugged everything to get back online briefly - having nightmares with trying to network the two computers and think I'll give up and watch BB.

Kate - way to go! really, you'll feel so much better now you've made a decision and you can let yourself off the hook for a while. As I've told you, I'd leave it till next year if I could - it's the right decision.

Hayley - hope you're keeping it together - it's not over yet!

Mitch - hope you're incubating well, dearie!

Nic - Look after all those eggs!

Ju - how are you mate? Where have you gone? Try not to worry, chick.

Em - what fab news about your dad! I'm so thrilled for you. I remember when we thought my dad had prostate cancer and it's such a relief it's not all bad news.

Jena, Curly, Ally, Maria and Lil C - hi!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I'm posting late as I have just got home from work.. I know most of you are not on line but I wanted to post anyway!!!!!

Hayley -     I hope Ur OK Hun  

Kate - It was a shock to hear u say that Hun but I hope u feel better soon and I hope next year will be the year for you 

Jena - I have spoken to u today  ... I will call u tomorrow.......

Miranda - Thanks for Ur advise last night  

Mitch - I hope you got home OK and that u are resting... I hope DH is feeling OK!!!!!!!

CJ - Thanks for Ur support keep fingers crossed for me 

Em - Its good news about Ur dad Hun I'm happy for you.... 

Nic - I hope your follies are growing my app is on Friday so I wont see you... I cant believe u think I look like Nikki from BB ( i don't think I do) ... Steve said you had to go back to work.. We was in the loo at the same time 

Well I called Lizzy today I left her a message, when she called back I missed the call so she left me a message to call her back...There was no answer so I left another message, but when I got home she had left the message on the home phone to say that she hopes I'm OK  and I should not be worried as there are people who need more of the menopure.....

So they called me after I had got home from the scan on Monday and they have ** up the menopure to ***** 3 powders and 1 water *****.... So I'm just hope that will help 

Today I have had a few niggles and I feel bloated is that good??.... As I said I know most of you are in bed sleeping I'm just going to do my hot water bottle and then go to bed..... I have 1 more late shift to do and for days off.... I have just thought that my scan is on Friday the 13th OMG!!!!!!

Speak soon 

Julie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,thank you all for kind messages.

kate-hope you get better soon.you made a tough discision but you did it.well done.you are right you do need to be your best for tx so take it easy and hope you get better soon.

luckstars-it seems like yure havin probs that i had first go.day 9 i only had about 6/7 follies that were growin well and the others were small,they upt me dosage for 4/5 days and had ec.they ended up gettin 18 eggs so hang in there.youl be ok.drink 3/4 litres of water,milk and have that hot water bottle ready all the time.good luck 

miranda-still havent seen anything about follie counts.what are they?

nic-hows those follies growing?? 

heffalump-good news on your dad.hows things with you??

curly-did you get a picif so where is it missy? 

honeybee-hows you doing??going mad yet?  hope youre resting

jena-so whats that programe about?your hormones playin up you cryin have you been gettin ms yet?

and hello to everyone else if ive missed any.

as for me no spottin as of yet this morn   but im using double cyclogest now and usin them up front so that may have stoped it at min.ive been doin naughty things ladies    yes youve guessed it.i know im bad but after that yesturday i had to.and yes im gettin faint lines.i had 2 faint lines yesturday and this morn aswell.im bad.     just a question should it be out of my system by tomorrow or by the end of tomorrow??get confused with that one,any ideas ladies??
ive been signed off by doc for 2 wks now too.2 more weeks of boredom.

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

youre all very quiet today


----------



## curlyj28

oh my god Hayley you are v naughty indeed,      if its 11 days past your trigger shot though it should be out of your system shouldn't it ??  So that can only then mean its a  

This must be driving you  

I really hope that its positive for you hun !! fingers crossed xxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

I agree with Cj,       

you are a naugthy girl!?!  fingers well and truely crossed for you.

nitch
xx


----------



## Jena

Hi everybody,

Mitch - Hows things with you?  

Nic - Good luck for tomorrow hun   

Kate - Good for you, i think you have made the right decision  

Julie - I have tried to call you hun, hope you are ok    

Hayley - Have pm'd you hun

Miranda/Ally/Em/CJ/Lil C/Maria (is that everybody??) Hi hope you are ok   

The programme the other night was about our ability to cope with serious illness etc and it started with when you are born and showed babies fighting for their lives at birth etc....... HORRIBLE!!!!!! They all survived but it was still awful..

As for me, i actually went out today - had to get some bits from town and am now SHATTERED so just a quickie from me as i plan on a nap!!   

Laters my lovlies Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well today is 13 past trigger shot so tommorow and day 14 past trigger shot tomorrow.thats what i ment when said it it by tomorrow it should be gone or is it by end of tomorrowconfused ladies


hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

sorry i didnt get back online yesterday

I logged off early (830) and went to bed by 1030
see so i aint a robot afterall!

Hayley i am hoping so much that this is your long awaited 
its sounding so good honey

I am travelling down to mum and dads tonight 
I will be online briefly tomorrow and friday
offline completely sat and sunday and will be online monday after my appt and then tuesday i am back

My appt is 9am on monday morning so i will nip on straight after and update

hugs and best wishesto nic and julie for scans
and also to mitch for her  

love to all
Emx


----------



## Jena

Hayley - I think the trigger leaves your body at approx 1,000ui a day......... so if you took 10,000 it should have gone by now!!!


----------



## ULTRA

Hayley,

It depends on so many factors (BMI,food intake, any vitamins etc you are taking); why put you and your embries through so much stress Pack the sticks away and test on Sat 14th with your first p** of the day. The surprise and joy is soooo much better if you have a   and you can be sure you have the right result.

-ULTRA-


----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah trigger should be def gone by friday if make it by then,   hope so.

where are all you ladies today.been here all day

hayley


----------



## *~Nic~*

Afternoon Ladies - wow been quiet here today - apart from you hayley - have you been bored  

Hayley - glad the spotting has stopped - no more pee sticks till saturday though    Although getting a faint positive is making things sound very good for you!!! The trigger shot will be well gone from your body although I'm sure someone will disagree with me there

Mitch - Hun hows you?  Hope you are looking after yourself and things are ok with your DH  

Jena - that programme sounds like one that would make me cry!! good to see your back on your feet a bit more 


Em - Hope you have a nice time spending it with your parents - make sure you give your dad some big hugs from us!!

Miranda, Kate - hope your ok my lovelies - will text you after my scan tomorrow

Julie - follie dance for you             - yep I was the one in the loo doing the never ending wee!! bl00dy water!!! I feel like a fish!

Hi to everyone I missed.

Will report back to all tomorrow afternoon - hopefully they've grown lots xx

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

evening girls

just been 

Nic good luck for your scan tomorrow hopefully you will be good to go.

Kate you have been quiet today. Big  .

miranda have you been busy with your  book, can we have an extract pleeease 

keep on with the water bottle julie and by friday things will have changed.

Em I am relieved for your dad honey although not all good news atleast it has not spread. enjoy your time at your parents. good luck for monday   

Hayley spoke to you earlier. keep sane 

jena I saw that program advertised but dh will not watch anything that has children involved ( I mean that are ill). It upsets him too much.

Cj, Ally and lilc hope all is well for you girls  time is going so quickly.

dh and I are getting on better since we have been home. just this 2ww is definitly a long haul. I am so impatient I have been trying to keep busy and still have 8 sodding days to go. Ho hUM I am fine really  just impatient. I am not looking into any signs but I expect the knicker checking will kick in next week.

mitch
x


----------



## Jena

Hi Everyone,

Hayley - I have been talking to you, but you not reply    

Nic - I should never have watched it, i even had nightmares about it   

Mitch - Glad to hear things are a little better, just spend some quality time together!!!

Kate - How are you?

Miranda - I have to say you are being very cagey about your book??

Em - Good luck for monday   

CJ - Have you managed to put the scan picture down, so exciting isn't it??

Julie - I know you are ok, have spoken today   

LilC/Ally/Maria - How are you all??

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Just a quick one today as feeling so unbelievably ill.   Had my x ray today and she can see infection in the right side, but, nothing can be done til the docs get the results next week. Dh called the gp for me as I just couldnt move and I now have a serious inhaler to use 4 x a day, and yet more f***ing anti b's to take with the others. 
My mum and dad came round to help today, as I just feel so bad. Never felt like this. 

Anyway. 

Nic, good luck tomorrow hun looking forward to hearing how many and when e/c is!

Hayley, stay away from the pee sticks now hun, like ultra says its all different for trigger, and while it sounds great you dont want to get your hopes up like last time hun. Im keeping it all crossed for you. 

Em, have a brill few days off hun, and good luck for monday!  

Julie, if I dont get on, good luck for friday, hope they have grown now x

Mira,  

Jena, hope you and little man and babes ok (will you find out sex?)

Mitch, SO glad you feel happier now hun, so glad. Im keeping everything crossed for you, you SO deserve this. xxx

Im really sorry if I have missed anyone. Im going to go off and die now.     

x


----------



## Jena

Awwwww Kate you poor thing, i hope you feel better soon


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.still v quiet yuo all are tonight.

jena-sorry i havent aswered you but havent put much on here today.im sorry if you thought i was being funny,i wasent,promise.ive just been sat around all day tryin to be put in the right direction.going loopy not knowin which way this tx is going to turn.just waitin to see what happens all the time.going off to lo loads oof times to see whats happenin.hopefully no more spotin    just got to take everyday as it comes.holding onto every minute we have with no more spoting.i havent had any today so il have to see what happens tomorrow.im still going to test each day till saturday,hopefully il make it that far    .14 days tomorrow since jab.if i have faint lines tomorrow all being well im going to test friday 1 day early.

kate-you poor thing.hope youve got yourself signed off work.you seriously need to rest.an inhaler.??it must be bad.do you suffer any form of asma??

nic-send those   around i need them at min.but im holding onto everything at min.may go either way but got to hold onto that hope. going abit   it might end up bfn but maybe bfp.in 2 minds about it all at min.

honeybee-youve got all this to come ,the madness


----------



## Jena

Hayley - I know how you feel i did exactly the same thing as you and turned myself inside out with the worry!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Hello chaps!

Gawd, sorry I've been absent - been trying to get my laptop and desktop puters to talk to each other. They recognise each other now, bit the desktop refuses to get online with the wireless modem router thingy and I'm going spare with it.  

Now I've caught up, though!

Jena - I'm not being cagey! It's just not finished yet, and I keep thinking about picking it up again but there's so much to do. That's why I'm trying to get the laptop online, so I can get on with the book and watch telly and see FF all at the same time!

hayley - you bad, bad thing! YOU were the one to put me off early testing you daftie!!!! I do hope this means you are pg at last though mate -     thoughts comin at ya.

Kate - you poor birdie! How awful to feel so cruddy. I hope the anti-Bs kick in soon, or I'm going to have to drive to Surry and bake things!

Nic - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hopefully those follies will have doubled and you can be pencilled in for EC - yay!

Ju - hope you're managing to keep positive. i know how hard that is, believe me. You say they've upped your dose to three powders - how many were you on before? I was put on three to start with, then upped to FIVE (and at £18.50 per powder you don't want to be spilling any!)
So it sounds as if they're fairly positive for you. The thing I found with having one follie is that you can't tell what Liz is going on about when she shows you the scan! If there are more you can see what she means... I just know you'll have more for the next scan though - it's quite rare to only have one.

Mitch - I'm so glad things have settled down for you two now you're home. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your BFP! And the madness of the 2WW? Is REAL. Get some good books/films to take your mind off it!

Em - have a lovely time with your mum and dad - try to check in while you're there!

PUPO ladies - stay away from those peesticks!  

Everyone else - hellooooo!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I know its late and all of you are off line but I just wanted to say HELLO!!!!!!

Nic - Good luck for 2morrow  I will be waiting to see how many you have!!!!!

Jena - Thanks for the advise today I looked so silly crying at work  

Kate - I hope u feel better soon stay in bed and stay warm 

Em - I hope u have a good time at Ur mum and dads come back soon 

Miranda - They started me off on 2 powders and I hope the 3 powders have worked 

Hayley - Stay strong babe I know Ur be OK 

Mitch - I'm glad Ur better now Ur at home how are u going 

Well as for me I spoke to Lizzy today to be honest we had a nice chat and she has made me feel better we spoke for a while she said that I should not worry and to drink loads of water and she thinks and hopes things have changed by Friday. She said its very different for people that have done this before coz they know what dosage to give them. She thinks things will be OK on Friday so I cant do anymore than I'm doing so Friday here I come!!!!.... If I'm honest with u girls I feel very diffrent from Monday I have been having some movement in there and I feel very bloated... I have drunk loads of water no fizzy drinks and no coffee....

I have 4 days off now woohoo so 2morrow I can do my house work....

Off to bed speak Soon

Julie xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi

Where is everyone today?? 

Ju xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya. 

Hayley, anymore testing today   

Julie, glad you feeling bloated, long may it continue

Nic, good luck hun, am thinking of you. xxx

Mira, have replied to email hun 

Jena, hope you and the 3 bubs doing good xx

Cj hope you ok hun

Em, hiya! Not sure if you on? forgot!? 

Hi to everyone

Im feeling so much more human today, that pump thing is amazing. I do have asthma, but only when I get a cold, and its never severe, but the chest infection has meant that I need the salbutamol thing, and this white and green one which I have never seen in my life. Hopefully they will say something more helpful next week. Sick of tablets now. 

Good news though:! DH IS NORMAL!   He went to doc today to ask him to explain himself, and he was told that he is normal normal as in we dont need ivf let alone icsi!   His count has gone from 8 million to 29 million!? The doc is going to ask that we be px clomid to see if that will help, but that will take a month or so to get a response, but to get at it while we wait! (Thanks Nic  )

So happy. Its unbelievable! No idea what has happened, but obviously dh is walking round like a stud muffin now! 

So, if Im not on here for a while, you will know what I am doing   (when I can breathe that is!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Kate thats wonderful news. you have brought a smile to my day, hope you feel better very quickly  so that you can get a few  practise runs in b4 the clomid arrives . Oh and give dh a big wahoo 

Nic hope it has gone well for you today, thinking of you  I expect you are sleeping right now  take care

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars

Kate,

That is really good news hun I bet u are so happy .....    .....

Nic - Let us know ur news when u are back !!!!!

Where is everyone today  

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello.

I am waiting for a call but have been told we are looking at tuesday or wednesday for e/c.  Follies are growing well but not quite there yet!  Some of my follies have been left behind and are not growing but have at least 16 which are growing ok so all is good!

Kate - You don't know how pleased I am for you and dh of course!  Exciting to be trying the clomid aswell  

Hayley - hope your behaving and have packed those tests away till saturday

Julie - hope your ok, good luck for tomorrow    they upped your menopur didn't they? Did you cut down on sniffs?

Mitch - Gone 2ww crazy yet? glad to hear your getting on better now your home.

Hi everyone else

bbl

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Nic, already text you hun, but so pleased for you! Roll on next week eh! Have they called you yet? Thanks for the text!! xxx

Mitch, thank you hun! I love the smileys!!! 

Julie, good luck tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## curlyj28

Kate - thats fab news heres to lots of happy      so exciting !!!

Em -  Really plsd for your dad and you - you must be relieved     

Nic & Julie  keep growing those follies        

Mitch - hope your still sane -  really glad you and dh are getting  on better    

Miranda, Ally , Lil C, Jena hello  

Hayley - hang on in there !!!

CJ xxx


----------



## luckystars

Nic,

Well done !!!!!!!  They have cut down my sniffs and up the injections I hope something has changed its like I have AF pains

hi CJ how are u ?

Kate keep Ur fingers crossed for me 2morrow? Right off for a shower and  then to watch my cousins school play, and then to go and pick DP's little boy up and the watch BB and Katie and peter then bed I need luck 2morrow girls 

Be back Later

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Just had my call from the Lister. 

I don't get it. I have to keep sniff the same but decrease the powder to one instead of two - and go back tomorrow for bloods and scan   Apparently my blood levels are ok - I don't get it and I may have to go back saturday!!! 

Nic


----------



## *~Nic~*

p.s See you tomorrow Julie!


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm, maybe they want to see if they can get the little ones a bit bigger? 

I wouldnt worry hun, honestly. Did you ask them why? 

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Yes and she said because the doctor wants me too   I said well I'm a bit worried now and she said its ok theres no need....helpful.....

Nic


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmmm? Thats always helpful! 

I bet its because your levels are good, and you have lots more little ones around and they might want to get them!

What a pain to have to go up there again!

Who is scanning you?


----------



## honneybee

hello everyone

Glad you liked the smilys kate anything to oblige  

Nic you probably do have quite a few extra follies there that just aren't there yet. so it might be good that they want to make you  wait a bit more. good luck.

Julie good luck for tomorrow hun.

Miranda HHHHEEELLLLOOO is anyone there!!!! no seriously you must be tearing your hair out with all this comp lark, stayed away from pee stick but there must be magnetic pulling in the air. I know it is too early so thats the only reason I have not done.   Gotta be honest!!

Jena hows the lil man. has any news words to surprise you with? 

CJ thanks honey for my little mssage  its so nice.

hayley what did your test say today. I know you !! you have done one haven't you, you naughty thing  

Em enjoy your time away let us no when you can how things are.

Me, I forgot that I was going on holiday this week. So just getting back to Denmark and we are off again. I put the wrong week in the calandar and it was only because our neighbours will be there at the same time we realised we had got the week wrong. so BLO*£Y hell my life is always a crisis  anyway now I have to get packing. so I will be away when I test. Not sure if I can log on but will do my best. I go on saturday. I will speak again later, jee wizz talk about living life in the fast track.

take care my lovlies

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28

Mitch your crazy - how do you forget a holiday   hope you have a lovely time !!

Nic - sure everythings ok  good luck for saturday you'll be there before you know it.    

I have been trying since monday to  get my scan photo onto my profile  and I cannot get it there , i scanned it to adobe reader  but it is not accepting the file as saying its to large when i try to add to my profile ...    

will get dh to take a look later  unless anyone can help  

Hope everyone is ok   xxxxx

CJ


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.at last another day over and done with

kate-well done for those good sa result.wish dh was the same.hope youre getting gradully better.

honeybee-hows your wait going ?hope youre doing well.where you going on holiday?

nic-hope those follies keep growing.how many do you have now

curly-i see youve changed your pic.isthat you??you still going to try putin your scan pic on??

luckystars-hows the growin doing??how mant follies you got??i was on 3 powders towards the end of my first cycle.did the trick.

miranda-how far you got with that book now??what did you think when i said about you doing a cook book??good idea no ??

jena/heffalump-where are you two??not been postin much over last 2 days hope youre both ok.

as for me yes ladies the madness does go gone.ive done a total of 4 tests today,yes 4.3 today and one a min ago and they all have faint lines on them.fingers crossed they will stay on those tests.when i say faint lines i dont mean those ones you have to squint at i mean ones you can see arms distance away.goin mad i am.14 days past jab now and def should be gone tomorrow.if it is the jab showin up.oh ladies its all mixed up.not knowin what way this tx is goin togo.....got to keep positive girls..... 

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls 

Cj sorry havent got the foggiest hun, my pics always just go straight in. Can you not adjust the image size in photoshop? Hope dh knows what to do! 

Hayley, hmmmm. Now, ideally you shouldnt test, because positive or negative you wont believe it fully til test day anyway, so even if it came up positive tomorrow you will still want to test saturday, if you know what I mean! BUT, I would be testing anyway, but to be honest, with so many positives, its looking good! Its gonna be a bfp for you hun! Good luck!  

Mira, any luck? Where did you go this morning? I have been waiting for you to pop round and do some flipping baking, Im starving! 

Nic, hope you ok hun. Try not to worry, they just getting extra out of the little chicken  

Julie, good luck. Enjoy Katie & Peter?!

Jena, hope you ok. 

Mitch, what are you like! Forgetting a holiday!!! Have a good one!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Bah! Wrote a post then lost it cos my connection went down! Well, I'm writing this to you on my LAPTOP!!!!!! Yay!
But the connection's up and down like a prossie's  doo-dahs...
I'll post longer tomorrow, sick of puters now!

xxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok so ive done a bad thing and tested again this morn.more faint lines......not squinty lines either.oh i dont know what to think.its so hard.goin off soon to buy some more tests.im bad...

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

come on ladies i need you.....runnin off to shop.....


----------



## wishing4miracle

well back from shops armed with tests not doin another one till at least gone 11.....

where are you all


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok ladies where are you all..... 
well did 3 more dif tests at 11.2 and half hours after morn wee

clear blue-positive
first response-positive
cheap test-positive
all nervy now.they all faint but def there.i supose id better wait til tomorrow now.all nervous and shaky.

hayley


----------



## curlyj28

Hayley your mad   I did my test 1 day early and had really faint lines and on test day the line was faint and the day after test , I think you can rest assured that you have a BFP there hunny !!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh i dont know.......but i got a line on first response and people say they duff...


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh i see you bfp one day early on profile....


----------



## *kateag*

Ok Hayley, Im gonna go out on a limb here and say I THINK YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!

WHat are you like?! How many tests do you need to do woman! STOP! You could have bought shares in them by now. 

HAYLEY IS PREGNANT!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!

xxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

just got to hope and pray ladies.....  oh the wait is drivin me abit  

just done 2 more cheapy tests aswell and both have lines again...oh im totaly loopy  

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Hayley!!! What are you on about!!

HOW many have you done now! There is no trigger left in your system, it is proper pregnancy hormones! 

Ring lister! They will tell you!!!

x


----------



## curlyj28

Hayley - What are you doing hun, your definately nuts    although i can't talk I did 5  

I agree with Kate 100 % you are definately pregnant - well done !!


xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Hayley - u are nuts!!!!!!!! I hope u get a BFP!!!!!!!! 

Just a short one from me at the moment..... Just got back from the lister and they are very happy with me!!!! Liz said I have about 12 follies that we could see today, she said they are a little small but they are nearly there .... She made me laugh she said there could be more in there but my dinner from last night was in the way  ...... So I'm happy....I asked about dates for EC and Lizzy said with the way things are going maybe the middle to the end of next week...... then she said maybe sat!!!!!!!.... They are going to call me later to let me know if they want me to stay on the same amount of drugs and if they want to see me Monday or Tuesday..

Nic - I didn't see you....  what time was Ur appointment? and how did u get on ?

Love 

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello girls!

I see we have more good news - Hayley, congratulations!!!!!! Ahem. I really don't think you need to do any more tests now, petal. No, really. Stop. Buy babygros instead of more tests, you crazy lady!

Yay! Too, for Ju - thank the lord for that! 12 follies is absolutely great! Now for the brazil nits, to fatten up that womb lining. And water - go girl!

Kate - you shagged out yet?   How's the chest?

CJ, Em gave me a link to www.photobucket.com - you upload to there and the pics come out fine.

Mitch - have a lovely holiday! How could you forget? crikey - things must have been pickley at home for you to forget a holiday. So you deserve it - have a lovely relaxing time. How many peesticks are you packing? Do they have their own case?  

Nic - how did it go today? Did they tell you why you had to go back?

Everyone else - helloo!

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Julie, see! All that worry for nothing! Keep drinking and keeping your belly warm, 12 is great!

Hayley,    I think you should be banned from anymore pee sticks now!

Nic, you back yet hun?

Mira, are you having a laugh!? Shagged out? Not a hope in hell!! I cant walk to the car without getting puffed and I am having the longest af in the world at the mo, I assume cos I stopped the pill halfway through a week! Hopefully next week!! Told dh to expect nothing but sex for breakfast lunch and tea! 

Hows you hunny??


----------



## Miranda7

Not bad! Just driven two hours to get a garden table and chairs from a Freecycler - they're great! AND I got a new breadmaker from the same lady. They're going to Portugal, as her dh is in the army.

I have to walk the dogs, eat something, then finally get on with my final edit on the book. So much to do on a day off! I should really phone and get some names to send the book too as well, but I think I'll do that next week.

Poor you! Feeling so poorly! You must be so drained. More puddings is what you need!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

hello good morning, afternoon

Hayley congrats I think you are PREGNANT I said PREGNANT well done honey.

Kate have the anti b kicked in yet?  nasty af. I bet you are still on cloud nine with dh results, I go in the morning. I would say it is the meds making me loopy but I would be lying. I did tell you guys I am dizzy 

Miranda I have to say I look forward to moving back to the U.K I am v interested in this free cycle stuff, we have lots we don't use and pleant of what we want. a cot, pushchair, moses basket............  we'll see

Cj miranda beat me to it. I was going to sugest bucket thingamy.

Julie brill news honey. See, lizzy knows what she is talking about. 

Nic how did it go for you or is it tomorrow. you also had saturday down as well as today so . Not sure if today you had your scan, no sorry dizzy day just read julie was going to see you today. hope you have ec date fingers crossed. 

Me I am still packing like a loony as quick as I am packing Erinn is packing another suitcase that I don't need with the stuff I had packed. v sweet but LET ME OUT OF HERE!!!

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello

Kate/Mira sorry I didn't text - theres not much to report.

All is ok though - My E2 levels are good -yesterday they were 2300 approx its just the smaller follicles they are worried about which is why they called me in.  They are growing though. Dee thinks I will be back for scan monday and ready for E/C wednesday but we'll see.  Today Jaliah counted about 20 follicles - didn't count the smaller ones and out of those 20 a few will be too big by e/c so god knows how many eggs I'm likely to get.

Julie - My appointment was 11.15, I got there at 11ish.  Didn't see you   Glad your ovaries have woken up!! 12 is really good!!

Miranda - 2 hours!! bloody hell. 

Kate - won't see you about much on here next week then  

Hayley  - Congratulations!!! now quit it with the wee sticks - you ARE pregnant

Mitch - you can't go on holiday and leave us wondering if you are or aren't pregnant!! can you text one of us?? or would you rather post the news yourself?

Hi to all I missed 

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

Right have to be very quick as at work - Im sure boss has spyware on my pc   

Nic & Juls thats fantastic  about your scans  good luck for next week    

Hayley - hope you haven't disappeared with more pee sticks, have you told your dh yet ??

Miranda thanks for the website will take a look tonight and see if i can work things out,  so what are you baking this weekend fanny craddock   ? 

Mitch - hope you have a lovely holiday hun make sure you keep us posted    !

Kate hope you recover soon - bet your dh can't wait  

Em - how are you ? when are you back ?

Jena , Lil C, Ally how are you all and your bumps hope everything is ok ! 

I think thats everyone ,  roll on 5 o clock , have another wedding reception tomorrow evening think i may need a new outfit & shoes looks like I shall be shopping tomorrow hooray !!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

I will try and let you know. I have to say this is the bit I am not enjoying it is such a mind boggler. I had a right old cry this morning. I have been so teary today. I think it is hormonal, but I have no simptoms at all to give any idea on how I should be feeling. Apart from af pain. so confusing isn't it.  

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28

ahhh Mitch 2nd week is the tough one , I had lots of AF type pains starting in 2nd week too and also had good days where I thought things had worked and bad days  where I  got very tearful this is normal hun and definately all the hormones raging around.

xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

no i is still lurkin around  

curly-how faint were your tests and what ones you do??did you ring lister and tell them you did it early??scared to so il leave it till tomorrow then i know def result then

kate-so you goin back on clomid again.didnt hink you were allowed to go back on it.good luck  

honeybee-where you going on hol??

nic-20 follies well done.when you havin ec?my e2 levels were 7200 before ec so your levels are good

miranda-more cookin,start that cook book...

jena-where are you hiding??hope youre ok

and hello anyone ive missed.no im not doing anymore till tomorrow morn now.i think dh is going to wake me up early but i dont care because i very much doubt il be able to sleep properly

hayley


----------



## Jena

Hi ladies,

Hayley -   , i am only laughing as i was just as bad, after you have got your bfp tomorrow you will still do a test or two, just to make sure     (well i did!!!!!)

Mitch -   , forgetting a holiday!!!!!! I hope you have a lovley time and we will all be thinking of you.

Nic/Julie - Excellent news on your scans    

Miranda - How will your book end? i.e: will she get pg?

Kate - Wow, bet that was a suprise!!! Have to say i am a little envious that you can nookie!!!!! Happy shagging  

CJ - Hows you? When is your next scan? Have you booked in with the midwife yet??

Big hello to everyone else. I am ok, haven't posted for a while as i was catching up with housework and retrieving all the toys that ds is kindly throwing out the window   

Love to all Jena xxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hayley. i am going to the top of denmark as it is supposed to be really beautiful. We are staying in a caravan so help me   it shall be fun. Dh has it in mind we are going to go atleast twice to the amusement park which is next door as well as goin to other places.

question girls, am I allowed to go swimming on my 2ww?

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena

Mitch - i don't think so, you could call Lister to double check tho!!!


----------



## honneybee

I will write a message in peer. thanks jena.

I expect not thou.

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

honeybee-i think its adviced you dont


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Mitch, no you arent "allowed" to go swimming hun, its the guidlines because of infection. Sorry. x

Hayley, I have never been on clomid hun! So Im not going back on it! We had Boo, tried again, had m/c and then told straight to icsi, so we are technically going backwards!

Jena, I cant wait to get shagging! Im telling you though if this af doesnt bog off soon! I doubt very much anything is going to be regular this month, on pill, off pill, antib's, whatever! If I ovulate this month it will be a miracle!

Mira, you have to show me this freecycle stuff! Whenever I look at the website I just get something about yahoo! 

Nic, well done on the scan hun! I thought it would be the little ones!

Cj, another wedding! They come in groups! Enjoy the shopping!

Got to get dh soon, then its dinner and I have been given LOADS of work to do by wednesday, so will be typing away tonight! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Mitch, Marie Wren told me to carry on as normal - said I could do what i liked! But there are lots of clinics that say don't swim. This isn't because of losing the chance of getting pg, but because of possible infection, I think, so if it's a clean pool I think you should go for it. The relaxation with swimming is much better than the stress of sitting there for two weeks worrying! How long are you going for?

No baking planned for this w/e - I haven't even had breakfast or lunch today! I have a loaf cooking in the breadmaker, so will eat that when it's done. Hayley, I use other people's recipes, so I don't think they'd be happy with me reproducing them in a book!

Jena - if I knew the ending I'd be a rich woman! My crystal balls would be pulsating, wouldn't they?

Nic - all sounds good! Keep incubating - you'll be great.

Everyone else - hello again!

xxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Here is my longer post I have had my nap and feel a bit better!!!!!

Hayley - Make sure u get some sleep tho Hun It looks good for 2morrow Hun 

Kate - I really hope u feel better soon u have been like this for a while now  Is DH still walking around  

Mitch - yes where are u going on holiday ? u are a busy lady...

Jena - I know how u are my dear as I have called u today  

Miranda -  Give us some more recipes I would live to be able to cook  lol

Nic - I think I was still there at that stage....I think I was down stairs getting some more drugs another 5 days worth coz I take 3 powders and I think I'm running out...20 wow that is good news!!!!! u must be really bloated  I think I'm going up for another scan Mon or Tues I'm still waiting for them to call??

I cant wait to watch BB tonight I think it will be a waste if they kick Charley out coz she can then go back in...... but It would be quite without her .... So I have put the chicken in .... yes I'm having another roast dinner I love them. I don't really like the chicken but DP makes me have it!!!!!!!! and then icecream for after.... yum yum...

Hello to anyone I have missed.....

Love Julie xx


----------



## honneybee

My day has gone from bad to worse     I just spoke to lister and was told by one of the nurses no swimming but she also said no   too, well I did last night and now I am going mad with worry that I have just compromised this tx.    she said because of infection. I was not told any of this when I had ec or et and nothing on any letter.

has anyone else done this? It was not one of our normal nurses. and she seem a bit vacant but I am so worried

mitch
x


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-ah right thought you had for some reason,stupid me  may make you go abit loopy but youl get used to it.when ii first went on it it caused lots of hot flushes.one of the lovely side effects.are you gettin it from doc or gyn?

jena-its really bad already,dont know what it will be like tomorrow... 

miranda-oh sorry thought you were a magic chef   doing lots of cookin.

honeybee-i not been in caravan in yrs.used to go every yr with a cousin mainly to cornwall.what is your test day??you away that same day??

luckystars-yes i need sleep.try to make time go quicker   how long you been on stims for now??12 follies are good.well done


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch i think no sex is being a bit excessive.  I did it in my 2ww and all was ok, plenty of people do and never heard of it being a problem.

xx

Nic


----------



## Miranda7

Mitch - there's a survey on here in which you have to answer whether you had an orgasm on the 2WW or not and wether you got a BFP or a BFN, and the results said the majority got BFPs after orgasms. 

I mean, really - like swimmers and people who have sex don't get pregnant?!!! It's possible to go too mad with all this.

Mind you, the caravan would be enough to put people off romance, eh Nic?

Ju - it's not a waste kicking Charley out, as once she sees what they've said about her, and they see what she says about them, she'll be out next week for sure. It just guarantees she has a REALLY uncomfortable week in the house!

Jena - I don't understand your PM! Reply!!!

Kate - you don't have to use a Yahoo address for Freecycle - persevere, dear!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Mitch hun, 

There are different rules for different people, they say no sex, swimming, baths, in the 2ww IN CASE of infection, not because you will def get one. Its just a precaution because you have gone through so much to get to the 2ww. How many women have sex, get drunk, smoke, party and get preggers without knowing! 

Dont worry about the nookie last night, dont panic that will be worse than ANY swim/shag!! 

Now repeat after me.......... BREATHE.....BREATHE.......BREATHE......

xxx

Mira, I cant persevere!! I hate yahoo! I dont have yahoo!! Its being mean to me!

I agree, get either of those 2 cows out, let them **** everyone off and then send them back in! they are the best two to send out!!! Hahaha!! Their faces will be classic! 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

What will I do without you girls. Can I pack in my suitcase?

 I am smiling now in between the sniffs. I would have thought if it was a problem they should have said.  

thanks girls, I feel much better now.

sorry for my me post .

mitch    love to ya!
xx


----------



## Jena

Mitch - Sorry can't help you there   

Julie - I agree with Miranda, charley acts like she don't care but if you listened to her last night say to nicki, oh say you got 4 nominatins and i got 3 etc... she really thinks she is liked by all!!!!!!!! Plus you KNOW she will gun for those that did nominate her   

Hayley - If you are like me you'll average on at least 3 a day until first scan


----------



## *~Nic~*

Miranda - I looked on our local freecycle - our one seems pants  . Ah yes there is certainy no romance to be had in a caravan.......all I can think of is that saying 'don't come a knocking if this caravans a rocking' the one we stayed in rocked from side to side just walking up and down it good forbid trying sex in it!!!

It will be excellent to get Charley out - she will realise how much the public hate her and realise how much the housemates hate her - and she is bound to kick off when she goes back in - its going to be brilliant!!!!

Mitch - Have sex but just not wild sex!! it will be fine!!! promise xxx   

Kate - are you starting clomid next af? 

Nic


----------



## Jena

Nic -     , another place thats not a good idea to be having sex is....... a tent!!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

jena-ha ha ha done 7 i think today


----------



## luckystars

Hi Me again,

The Lister have called they said they would like to see me on Monday but they would like me to take 4 powders and 1 and half of water is that OK ... Liz said my follies were around 12mm?

Ju xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

And me again, quick as I'm meant to be working.

I got to stay on 1 powder for next 3 days and back monday

Please let them say monday that e/c will be wednesday.

My E2 levels are still good

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

fingers crossed Nic they will say wednesday,good luck .They must definitely think it is worthwhile.

Julie I was on 3 powders, upping to 4 is sometimes needed, good luck for your next appointment lets hope you get dates for ec.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Mitch you can pack me? I'll go!!!

Nic, well done, they obviously getting as many as possible out of you! Little hen! Fingers crossed they say wed!

Nic, 4 powders is quite normal hun, its probably as you now have a decent amount they want them to grow. 

The caravan thing, my mum and dad have a static caravan thing, and we are staying there tomorrow night as dh and bil are doing a practice ride, down to pagham, in prep for paris! Wont be attempting any nookie in there though!! 

Nic, not starting clomid yet no   got to wait around a month to hear back from the doctor, he had to write to the local hospital to get the big fertility doc to px it for me. So will just be at like rabbits, but not pinning all my hopes on it yet! 

The doc just called me, I have a serious chest infection (yeah, really!) and the anti bi's I have been taking will not get rid of it, so she has now given me another lot, which hopefully, being my 5th lot, will be the last   Fingers crossed cos I am reallllllly sick of it now, 5 weeks and 5 rounds of tablets. All together now.... AH Poor Katie. xxxx

Dh has just legged it to chemist for me to get them! The pharmacist knows me well by now so he is staying open til he gets there! Talk about service! 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

I have just enough room I think Kate, what size are you  well I certainly hope you feel better soon! what a pain in the back side for you .

take care girls, I will try and write my results on thursday if I am a good girl. Wednesday if I am bad 

mitch Thank you girls for today love ya!!
xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hello

I feel really bad....DP made a really nice roast dinner I could only eat a little bit of it as I'm so bloated...He said thats OK its more for him!!!! 

It will be very quite on here at 20:30 when BB starts!!!!!!!

Laters.....

Ju xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well today test day and....................... 3x bfp


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hayley - CONGRATULATIONS (again!) 3! your nuts now stop peeing on sticks - your pregnant!

Anyone else feel BB was a bit of a let down?  God I hate Charlie SOOOOO much

Nic


----------



## honneybee

Thought I would log on just b4 I go,

Hayley CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH

   reesmileys.org]







[/url]

Have a wonderful 8 months.

well girls I am off so take care and I will try and write on thursday.



mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch - have a great holiday!!! 

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Hayley - [fly]WELL DONE  !!!!![/fly]

Nic - I felt the same about BB!!!!!! I thought it would be like that what a waste.......

I tell u what tho doing the 4 powders last night ..... that one hurt.... 

Hayley well done again   

JU xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[fly]   Hayley Congrats Hun!!!  [/fly]

I'm back girlies... Had a fab holiday  Have had a teeny read through and just wanted to wish..

Nic loadsa luck for EC    

Mitch for testing    

Catch u all later, Maria xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

thank you all for your well wishes.. 
rang lister and told them.the scan price toooooo expensive £140   and blood test is £50   we havent got funds todo that so goin to book an app with doc to see what they can do.

hayley


----------



## *~Nic~*

where is everyone today? do you all have lifes?

nothing to report from me....apart from my little boy just had his first.......shave 

 hes growing up too quick

nic


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Nic I agree where is everyone ?? ah first shave bless him..... nothing to really report on me I just hope Monday they will be able  to give me a date for EC.....

Must go and start dinner... and then jab at 9pm....

Ju xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

nic-ah his first shave  i bet that brought a tear to your eye   how old is he then??

luckystars-you got another scan?hows those follies growing ??


----------



## Jena

Hello Ladies,

First of all i would like to apologise to HAYLEY, sorry i wasn't here earlier to see your news, but congratulations  , you did hun         

Nic - First Shave, OMG - my ds had his first ever haircut and i nearly cried!!!!!! I will be a nightmare when mine is your sons age!!!!!    

Julie - Hi hun, how are you doing today

Maria - Yay, welcome home hun   

Kate - Poor you, hopefully you will start to feel much better soon and then you can start your shagathon!!!!!!

Big hello to everyone else    

As for me...... i have had a very busy day, i did ALL the ironing which took hours as it was chest high (sigh) i then made some pld fashioned bread pudding for a BBQ we are going to tomorrow. Then we went up town to get some bits and pieces. Then my friend who is hosting the BBQ wanted my garden table and chairs so i dropped them off, then took a b-day present round to my step-cousin and my step-dad informs me he is coming round tomorrow morning now as i let it slip i have me bread pudding.......so i get back and dh has tucked in too so i have just made another batch for tomorrow. I have still yet to make burgers and a vicky sponge........... phew!!!!!!!!

Now you are all bored i'm off

Love Jena xxxxx

PS. Did you hear Charley last night when she went back in Saying to nicki, you got more boo's than me!!!   And she said that she was going to change......... then said you know who your friends are and throwing dirty looks!!! There is no way she is gonna keep her gob shut!!!!


----------



## luckystars

Hayley - I have another scan on Monday as they have up the dose again to 4 powders I hope the follies are growing!!!! Lets say I can feel something is going on in there!!!!!!!

Ju xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Jena - they all had banners on with her face though...what she failed to mention was they had her face and the words GET CHARLIE OUT    also forgot to mention the boos and chants to the other house mates.  Busy day for you!!!! you need to take it easy in your condition    

Hayley - he's 12 (nearly 13) but going on 30 odd 

Julie - how did your injection go?

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Nic - Jab hurt 2night...... I still cant get the hang of it.. My hands still shake.... I think I might have some icecream and then go to watch TV in bed.... DP is late home ..... He is never home on time anyway...

Ju xx


----------



## Miranda7

Helloo!

Nic, I watched Charley for ages on E4 after she went back in, and she's just unbelievable isn't she? Saying they were all shouting her name and that they loved her. She really is thick and deluded. God, I wish they'd have a mid-week eviction! Awww, first shave.... I remember when my dss had his forst pube, and came running down the stairs all excited! (we had stairs then). Ahem.

Julie, the jab probably hurt more as there's more water going in - I found that when my dose was upped. But you should have warm ovaries right now - they suddenly feel like they're doing something. Are you working through all of this?

Kate - feeling any better yet? Nice pharmacist! I blame the weather - everyone's feeling a bit pants and there's no sun to take that feeling away. Book a week in Spain!

Mitch - are you logging in from your hols?  

Jena - how's the bump? Can we have an update? Are you having a pregnancy ticker BTW?
Ew - ironing? I HATE ironing...

Hayley - hasd it sunk in yet? You stopped with those peesticks?   

Maria - welcome back!

Em - have you managed to log in up there yet?

Everyone else - hi!

xxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Miranda -  yes I'm working through all of TX but they give me time off to go for scans... Well I just tell them anyway... I cant feel like something is going on in my tummy now I hope when I go for the scan 2morrow they might be able to tell me more .... Where have u been this weekend ? 

Nic - Are u looking forward to 2morrow ? unless they are running late I wont see u  

Jena - I hope I will speak to u today or 2morrow 

Kate - I hope Ur feeling better and come back and let us know how u are  

Mitch - I hope Ur having a good holiday   

Hayley - I bet Ur still on  

Well today DP is working yet again so another day on my own wooohooo...... I think I might go shopping and the come back do some more washing and watch DVD's.... I'm Early's tomorrow so I will go into work for 0630 ish and leave at 9am to go to the Lister and then make my way back to work  

I hope everyone is well I think its going to be a nice day today .. The sun is out where I am.....

Speak Later

Ju xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning Ladies

Julie - I get my actual appointment time back from work but they won't give me travel time - tight buggers!!  still being that I work from home I can get the time back in my own little way   also how do they know how long my appointment takes     They may be running late tomorrow and I may be early so we may cross paths  

Miranda  - I just feel like I really want to hit Charley - I'm pretty sure I'm not alone - mind you she will probably think its a term of endearment and think we all love her so want to slap her   ha ha Lee got his pubes about a year ago and came in threw his fists in the air and shouted 'I have pubes' was so funny.

Jena - hope you have a good day today at your bbq

Hello everyone else - so quiet here.....

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Where is everyone today

Ju xx


----------



## curlyj28

Its very quiet here today hope everyone is ok ?

Julie & Nic  hope your scans have gone well today, bet you'll both have you ec dates v soon !

Mitch - you lucky thing being on hols - hope its keeping you busy and your not going   

Kate - how are you feeling today , hope you gots lots of R&R over the weekend  xxxx 

Miranda, Em , Hayley , Ally, Maria - hello  . 

Had the weekend off as been v tired and been trying to catch up with lots of zzzz'ss  wedding reception was great and spent the day yesterday with a couple of friends and had bbq  - started to feel quite nauseous since friday  but not actually sick yet  !! All good signs .xxx

Jena how are you feeling now ? 

cj xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Hello I must say its very quite on here?? Where is everyone  

Nic - How did u get on today Hun its was nice to see you.... 

Jena - Hows Freddie?     for 2morrow !!!!!!! 

Miranda - Where are u ??

Kate - hows the   going

CJ - I'm glad u had a good day at the wedding  

Em - I hope Ur able to log on ??

Mitch - I hope Ur having a good time...

Hayley/Ally/Maria  

Well The Lister called they have asked me to stay on the the same 4 Powders and they have booked me another scan for Wed They said there are a few more little ones that they think that could grow... So I think EC maybe next Monday... Unless they really grow before the scan...


Speak Later 

Julie xx


----------



## Jena

Hello everyone,

Julie - Sorry i cut you short earlier, but as you heard had a mad house today!!!!!        follie growing dance for you hun    

Mitch - Hope you are having a good holiday  

Nic - How did you get on today? Have you got ec date 

CJ - I am good thanks, feeling a lot better, still have a hacking cough tho!!!  

Em - Hope you can join us soon 

Kate - Are you in bed?     

Miranda - Have you finished that book yet?? We miss you

Hayley - Are you still on     , have you been to Dr's yet for scan??

Ally/Maria/Lil c - How are you all?

As for me i am feeling loads better but still have hacking cough!!! BBQ went well yesterday except for the torrential downpour   still it all adds to the fun!!!! Back to Lister tomorrow for a scan, don't know why but i am quite nervous about it  

Thats my news, where are you all

Love to all Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello hows things ladies

jena-had  a blood test yesturday and another one wednesday.wont know results till next week   rang this morn aswell to get doc to ref me to epu to get an early scan as then i dont pay for it.whens your next scan??

luckystars-good luck for your scan wednesday.how many follies you got nowgood luck  

curly-hows things??you got a second scan booked yet??did you have any bloods done early on

nic-how things going for you??how long you been stimin for now??whens you ec??

miranda-no its not sunk in yet and yes im still doin those pee sticks   i do one every morn at min.i think i will do untill i ge those blood test results back which is next week.theyre gettin darker but im prob mad doing them still


honeybees on hol so wheres kate?  any ideas ladies??

hayley


----------



## allybee17

hiya ladies been a little while
great to see you got your BFP Hayley

Kate fantastic news about your mans little men you watch you'll be preggers b4 you know it 

Jena hows your bump coming along got your scan dates yet and have you booked in with your midwife??

cj hope things are going good for you all those early preggers signs can be nasty but sure make you feel happy to be having them  

Julie i was on 4 powders for my tx I'm sure by Friday you'll have a huge crop of fat juicy follies 

we had out nu cal scan last Friday and it went really well came away with loads of pics of our little ones i can not believe how much we got to see one was asleep and the other was a real live wire lol even sucking his thumb when he could catch it he had the hic cups bless him  

anyway hello to the rest of you girls i totally agree with you all about Charley in BB what a total nightmare women!!!! I'm hoping Brian will win he has the most stunning eye's I've ever seen  ciao for now girls talk again soon xx Allyson


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

how is everyone

wow hayley  

Just a quick one i managed to log on yesterday but not for very long and i didnt have too much news!

I saw cons yesterday and he said everything is in place and when do i want to start now or in the future!

So i went back today we were there 9am to 130

went thru everything, and then had the injection training then had my baseline scan

check out my new ticker
all my family are driving me insane (including dh) my godaughters mum said oooh are you sure you up to pushing the pram lol says she whose just had a c section today

so now we have another godaughter, just popping up to see them with our other godaugher

I will be back tonight so will catch up with all your news!

love to everyone 
oh and Julie you will need to give me a rundown of what i missed in last week on BB!

love to all
Emxx


----------



## curlyj28

Em thats fantastic news , you must be really pleased - good luck hun !!

      

Ally - that must of been great seeing your twins so clearly - dh and I have been deciding whether to have nuchal scan ??  Really enjoying symptoms - I must be mad its just reassuringto have some signs ...

Hayley - I'm waiting for 2nd scan date, will be nhs this time -Lister said as they had seen hbeat that they were happy for me to go through gp. Have you your scan date yet ?? I haven't had any blood tests done lister and gp said it wasn't needed 

Julie hows things going with your follies, its a good sign that your feeling things going on down below  when is your next scan ? 

Nic have you any news about your ec date yet? 

Mitch - hope your enjoying your hols - not long now .xxxx

Miranda - your very quiet whats happening with you ?

Kate -  you need to let that poor dh of yours up for air   , where are you ? Hope your ok !

Jena - hope your scan went well today   

Hello to anyone Ive missed.

love cj xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump -wondered where you were hiding??   quite awhile til stims but good luck  

curly-im tryin to go through nhs as lister toooooooo expensive.im gettin bloods because i want them done.untill then i dont think il believe properly whats going on.its takin alot to sink in.

alleybee-good to see you,havent seen you in awhile.hope things are going well.

jena-sorry didnt know you ere havin scan today.i dont know how far along you are as no dates on your profile.hope scan was ok  


ok now some stupid questions for jena,curly and alleybee.....-ive been havin some muscle issues.feels like abit like pulled muscle across my pubic bone on and off,is this normal??it mainly happens when got legs crossed so cant cross them.am i weird??plus i cant sit with my trousers done up as i find it v uncompfortable and i hate wearin a bra,is this too early for this to be happenin??and needin nap before 6 aswell as i start to feel doozy.what were your early symptoms??

hayley


----------



## Jena

Hello Everyone,

CJ - Symptoms are a good sign!! Glad to hear things are going well for you hun  

Em - Wow, not long to go are you excited??

Ally - Nice to see you hun

Hayley - Everything you have said is all good hun, no you are not going mad at all, i also am soooo tired all the time and as for bras', eww, get it off!!!  

Big hello to everyone else, i did post to you all on last message but you haven't been on, where are you all!!!!!!!

Had another scan today at Lister and both babes are doing well, i am currently 9weeks and 5days, and baby 1 measured 9wks 5dys and the baby 2 measured 9wks 6dys, so i am relieved and happy and tired  

Anyhoo, hope to hear from you soon

Love Jena xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

We are now back home so no losing me now well not til 2nd august    

Ok here just extremely shattered as last two days been up at 630 and have had my 23 month godaughter today she was an angel everyone says shes naughty tho i cant see how or where but maybe i am too smitten!

thanks Kate for your IM 

Hayley how r u feeling

Julie what r u stimming with 
I have puregon but no mixing

Jena i am just a tad excited but found the training a bit panicky
hows things coming along

CJ hope you have caught up on sleep!

Miranda how r u sweetie

Kate hows u sweetie r u busy typing  hows boo

ally how r u 

Mitch how r u hun

Nic hows your tx coming along honey

gosh i am soo lost 

Will catch up more tomorrow
hugs to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies

Not much been going on here is there....

Em - good to see you back, thank you for your message on peer support hun.  Excellent news for you bet you can't wait to get started x

Jena - glad your scan went well - you mist be so tired being pregnant with twins and running around after your little man

Hayley - what your feeling sounds perfectly normal to me.  Did you get anywhere with your gp about bloods and scans?

CJ - hope your ok

Kate and Miranda - Love you guys - sorry if I've been driving you crazy !!!!

Right.....me.....hmm....Egg collection is tomorrow - one one ovary I have two follicles ready the rest stopped growing on the other ovary I had 8 ready and a cluster that possibly may be ready for tomorrow.  Saw Lizzy after my scan and she seemed confident about things.  Then got my 5pm call from Dee and she told me I need to consider what I will do if I dont get enough eggs to share - because I possibly only have 8 follicles that will be ok to collect from!!!! (Lizzy said I had 10?!!?!?!?) MAJOR PANIC so basically I've spent couple of days worrying and feeling sorry for myself.  Can't wait to get tomorrow out of the way now just so I know what I have in there.  I haven't been on here - its quite hard when you all seem to be happily pregnant and don't get me wrong I really am so pleased for you all but I have been feeling so sh!t and here didn't seem to be the right place to be posting my gloom.

Anyhow - will get back to you all hopefully tomorrow with some good news     I need you all to cross everything for me.  I need to get 8 eggs if I don't I will give them all to the recipient and have a go to myself next time - how hard will that be though to have gone through all this to come out with absolutely nothing.  

Julie - hope you got a ec date today  

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Arrrr Nic Bless You!!  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for ec tomorrow     You SO deserve some luck! 

 hun. LOTS of eggies for YOU and your recip!

 Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks Hun!! 

How are you? did you sort out whether you could egg share or are the Lister insisting you use your frosties up? 

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

Hi everyone 

Nic  I'm ok thanks,  I am keeping everything crossed that you get those 8 eggs tomorrow will be thinking of you      you really deserve  this and I don't know that I could have been so strong faced with your situation.

    

Em - it sounds like you could do with a rest now, what with willow and your god daughter keeping you busy ... 

Jena - glad that your scan went well and hope you are getting rid of that cough. xx 

Julie - have you got a date yet for your ec  

Hello to Kate, Mitch, hayley, Maria, Miranda .   

As for me - feeling fine today and seem to have caught up on sleep, popped to my parents after work as they have just bought home a 9 week old springer spaniel - its chocolate and cream and adorable - will post a picture soon .xxx

spk soon cj xxxx


----------



## Jena

Hello all,

Nic -     wishing all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun,  , let us know as soon as possible     

CJ - Awwww, i got a liver and white springer, they are soooo adorable - but bouncy!!!!!   

Maria - Hello hun, hows you?

Em - Tx is very nerve wracking isn't it!! Didn't matter how many times i had done i was always nervous!!  

Big hello to everyone else.

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Nic - Lister were pretty much insistant that we use up our frosties before anymore fresh cycles, but I did find out that they could not stop us doing a fresh cycle if we wanted. After our follow up cons Marie Wren made it clear that we would be daft not to do a final med fet with our remaining blasts as they are excellent quality and we stand a very good chance of pg with these. So obviously we are listening to their advice and are going ahead with a final attempt in Oct, thawing all 3 this time to choose the best as we dont want any left if it doesn't work - we want to go straight to a fresh cycle again next time but fingers crossed we won't need to!!     Wishing you so much luck for tom hun - let us know as soon as you can.    

Jena - Good news hun!! You must feel SO relieved...    Got a feeling!!  

Em - Bless you! Always there for everyone else and on top of their trt, and now it's YOU hun!!!! So happy for you, not long now sweetie - wish you so much luck    

Love to everyone..

xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I have just got home from work nic I could not log on this morning as I was late I have just got Ur pm...... I don't think Ur on line now i bet Ur ready for bed for 2morrow.... I want to wish u loads of luck i really do    u will be fine I just know it!!!!!!!!! I will text u 2morrow pm to see how u are!!!  GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls, I had my scan today Liz said that things looked really good, I saw one of the nurses after and she said she would take blood and call me later...  She called me and said that my estergeon levels are really good so EC looks good for Sat!!!!! She also said I had about 10 eggs.... I just hope I get the injections etc right 2morrow there is all so much to take in.... So Sat it is then!!!!

Hello to everyone I'm off to bed as I'm so tried and I have a really bad toothache!!! 

Love

Julie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello hows everyone doing

nic-hope egg collection went well and youre now safe at home resting.  good luck.yes i did get 2 blood tests done but i got to wait till next week for results back.as for gettin a scan took ref letter from doc to hospital.now they say i have to have a consultant because of the ivf.  not happy

luckystars-good luck for saturday 

mjp-hows things going??not seen you on here in ages.good to see youre set for tx in afew months.are you going for blast again??

jena-good to see babies as they should be for age.hows you feelin??

heffalump-so where you been hiding thenim alright just tired all the time.hows things going with you??

curly-hows you doinghope youre ok.

honeybee-thought id say good luck for saturdau even though youre not around at min  

hello kate and miranda  

i thought id try rennies today as i keep gettin gut ache because i cant do a no.2 or fart very easy at all and it did its trick .i actually let wind out, hurrah!!!i havent been able to properly for quite awhile now and i had todo something.also had afew turns whilst out in the heat today.came over all light headed and dizzy,i thought oh no whats going on.all is ok now in doors.

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Hayley here i am!

Nic hope you got a good crop this morning        

Julie not long to go now honey  

Jena how r u hope your ok

ally hows u

CJ how r u doing honey

Maria lovely to see you posting are you doing tx in october now

Mitch lots of luck for saturday hun

kate and miranda where r u both i ^miss you^

Lil C where r u hun!

hugs to anyone i missed
well we arrived home on tuesday evening 
yesterday i was in work and then went straight to  you know the one who said that it wont work well it seems hes had a change of heart he wont be around for my tx hes on hols but one of the other docs there (who also said it wouldnt work) will be givingme my zoladex inj on august 1st

I am in fact off work for a week as i have tendonitis in my left hand and arm and with work its making it worse 
have a headache all day again had one on sunday as well but at least i am home resting

love to all

Emxx


----------



## Jena

Nic - Where are you How did it go?    

Maria - Glad to see you back and excellent news about October!! I personally would go with their suggestion, but its ultimatley your choice, good luck either way      

Em - Your not stressing about tx are you Maybe thats what causing headaches??  

Hayley - Don't be mad about seeing a consultant!! Be happy, if yours is anything like mine was you get loads more scans than normal people!!!    

Julie - Late turns horrible you post too late!!!  

Big hello to everyone else, wherever you all are!!!!!!!!

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Jena 

no i am not stressing about tx

i think the headaches caused by 3 things

one is lack of fluids yesterday and the other is got prob where they removed wisdom teeth got to go dentist tomorrow to be referred back to hospital and its sooooo hot in here as well despite having the big fan on and all windows open

i feel so tired too so maybe a little sleep will help

hope your ok hun
i keep checking in for news on nic!
hope all has gone ok for her today


----------



## honneybee

Hello girls

Nic I want to wish yo all the luck in the world for today hun. i too decided if there was less than 8 all mine were going to go to the recipient. Fingers crossed for you hun and thinking of you babe.

Julie, glad to log on and see you are doing so well, good luck for saturday. I will be back from my holidays by then and logging on as quick as I can to wish you so much luck.

Kate, you seem to be missing just like me,mind you I like your excuse. Does hubby need any air?

Miranda how you doing my lovely?

Em I can,t believe how quick things are happening for you, I am so pleased for you.

Jena wonderful your two littlies are doing well and also your little pride and joy.

Hayley so many pg symptoms going on in there, enjoy the next 8 months

CJ time is going so quick I can,t believe you are past 7 weeks already. hope it is going brill for you

Maria thawing all egg maybe the thing needed for your litlle bubba, good luck hun.

Lilc hope you are doing fine

Well today was D DAY I cheated and did a test two days early and got a massive BFN so I have been totally miserable, but

I tested today and have a big BFP I am pregnant I am so chuffed I have done another test just to make sure and yep the line is still there so booking into the doc on mon. I have sort of asked my neighbour in the caravan next to me if I could borrow his lap top so can,t stay on but wanted to share this with you as YOu girls have been fantastic support for me. So I will be logging on still if thats o.k


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Mitch and DH

      

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love and best wishes

Emxx

ps u better had still be here!!​


----------



## honneybee

Thanks em, brought tears to my eyes.  

When am I supposed to call Lister and can I ask if the recip is pg too.

I need to now figure out how any weeks I am and all that. 

By the way girls when does sickness kick in I can't remember although I have been sick twice already. I am wondering if I have caught a bug u see as I think sickness is still too early.

mitchx


----------



## Martha Moo

Mitch

i guess your could contact the lister anytime now but they may not tell you if your recipient has a bfp

By my calculations you are 4w0d pg

(ec on 5th July)

if thats right then your edd is 26/03/08

hope thats helpful

Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[fly]     Mitch & DH!!!    [/fly]

All the best hun!! Another Lister BFP!! WooooooooHoooooooo 

I started getting morning sickness with my son at 6/7 weeks but I think you can get it earlier than that, especially if it's double trouble!! 

Em - Yes we're having our final med fet in October now as we're moving house next week and away again in September. Can't wait!!

Nic - Hope today went well hun       

Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

honeybee-yay well done on your   soryy i thought it was saturday for some reason,sorry.

       

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Mitch!!!!! Have sent you a pm hun, but SO pleased for you!

Nic, already spoken to you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Em, Im ok ta hun, just been enjoying life in general!!!  

Hayley, hope the results come back ok next week, but Im sure you are still peeing on sticks to check! 

Jena, glad the scan went well hun. 

Cj, hope you and bubs doing ok

Mira    

Julie good luck for sat

Have I missed anyone?

Its just a full on pregnancy board now eh! Lister must be chuffed with the results of this board!

No news from me, been SO nice not having any tx to think about!!! Lots of sex though! Still no wine as I am STILL on anti b's which I am getting the hump with, but come saturday evening I am planning on drinking a glass or 2!!

Well, its thursday, so its Katie & peter night!!

See ya girlies!!

x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

U forgot me  

You'll be next on this Lister "preggers board" hun I reckon!! You and Julie!! Just Miranda, Em and me left now - I'll be the last and have quads knowing my luck!!  

Hope you're starting to feel better  

Maria xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Well after 3 days of worry today was the day.........I am pleased to announce we got 13 eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God knows how I went from possibly not even getting 8 to actually getting 13.

I'm thinking a bunch of them will be immature and unsuitable but will know that tomorrow.

We got 13 eggs last time   I automatically got given 7 last time and recipient got 6 but today Dee came and asked me if I wanted 6 or 7 because my recipient is doing icsi.  We decided to keep 7 because last cycle I got 7 and by transfer day only had 2 left so my decision was based on that.  Besides I had only been awake half hour when they asked!!! After I was really trying to justify to DH why I made the decision and feel bad but I guess theres no right or wrong - last time they automatically gave it to me anyway so don't know why they asked this time  

erm anyway I'm rambling so I will bugger off and rest!!!!

Will let you know what happens in the lab tonight when I know and do personals then aswell!!!

Nic x

Mitch - so pleased for you!!! congratulations hun - naughty for testing early though   xxxx

Maria- what about me


----------



## *kateag*

Why on earth would they ask you that!? That really annoys me, you have nothing to justify hun, dont even think it. Get to bed and rest now, you need to be ready for your lovely embies!!!

Maria, hun I am so sorry! Its cos you been away sooo long! I dont think I will be a lister preggers, at least I hope not! I am hoping it will be a clomid or natural bump!!! And if you have quads then you have to name one Kate ok, male or female!!! 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello girlies!
Just a quickie as my potatoes are nearly ready.

Just wanted to pop on and say a huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!! to Mitch - faberoonie girlie!

So all that tension and heartache were worth it, eh? That's the best possible outcome.

Everyone else - sorry I haven't been around. I'm just feeling a little like the walking wounded at the mo and trying to ration my FF intake slightly!

I'm keeping an eye on you all though!  

xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh god Nic how the hell did I miss you out?? Been thinking about you alot today!!    You are def next pregger lady!!!!!!! So pleased for you hun, well done!! Lister are very naughty for putting you in that situation and asking you how many eggs you wanted!    Sharers automatically get the extra one if there's an odd number - that's terrible to even ask and make you feel guilty. Doesn't matter that they are doing icsi, it doesn't mean less will fertilise - you've already done an amazing thing by giving 6 away! All the best for that call tom hun        

Have a good rest and get ready for those embies!!!

Kate - Will def do hun!!

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

She is def the next preggers lady! And Maria is right, sharers get the extra egg, so for them to ask I think is bang out of order. Dont give it a second thought hun.x 

Maria, sent you a pm hun. 

Mira! Hope you ok hunny, email me whenever you like, I am work free for now so am chattable whenever you need


----------



## Jena

Mitch -     on your   you must be on  , well done, i am sooo pleased for you    

Em - Yes, the weather is giving me fuzzy heads too, sorry to hear about your wisdom tooth, horrible things aren't they  

Kate - OMG, your still there!!!! Has dh locked himself in the bathroom    or are you just saddle sore   , just kidding, are you ok?

Nic-     Well done to you, thats fantastic news  

Big hello to everyone else

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Jena

Before i posted that above i manages to miss an entire page!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

When I came round from ec the nurse told me we had 15 eggs but when we were in our room later and had a call from the lab they said we had infact got 16!! So we were very pleased - 8 each! The next morning when I got the call from the lab she said 7/7 had fertilised as the other egg was just an empty shell, so I do wonder whether my recip did get 8 eggs to our 7. It doesn't bother me at all as we still had 7 excellent embies but we were told that the sharers get the extra egg if theres an odd number and the quality of others is shared equally.


----------



## *kateag*

And he had today off!!!  

No seriously, we arent getting ahead of ourselves! I wont be all disappointed that it hasnt worked!! Its just fun for a change! I feel 26 again, instead of 46!

x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sorry to but in, but just wanted to say;
Nic - i absolutely agree with the others!  It's disgusting that they even asked you about that extra egg!!!  your more than entitled to it      ICSI or not, it shouldn't make any difference!!  absolutely no need to justify yourself  
Best of luck for this cycle though     
Helen xx


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

I know its late again but I have just got home yet again!!!!

I just wanted to say first WELL DONE MITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm soooo pleased for you   make sure u stay with us tho...

Well I have some news .... Lister called me today at 17:10 and Dee said to me that the Dr's have looked over my scans again and they would now like to to EC on Monday. She said it would be better for me as they think the little follies will grow enough by then!!! I was so ready for sat so I have to go for another scan tomorrow at 10:15 and then off to work again!!!!!

I was a little upset when she said that it would be Monday as when I asked her yesterday about holding off EC until Monday she said no that would be dangerous Just don't understand why ..but they know best!!!!!

Well I still have my toothache so I'm off to bed before it keeps me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone I will post longer on sat when I'm off...

Love

Julie xx


----------



## honneybee

Thanks guys for all your wishes  

just a quickie for Nic, well done babe 13 is brilliant nope you should not feel bad. you have already done your bit. I will try and log on later and see how your eggs are doing    

I speak to you girls later I am going out again to the fun park   being good I think  

luv you all

mitch'
xx


----------



## Miranda7

Right! I have the day off, so here goes for a proper post!

Julie - I found the staff really inconsistent, too. But you just have to think how good it is that there are all these checks and balances in place, to save them doing something wrong. It's great that it's not just one person judging how to treat you - it's a whole team and they decidee between them the best way to treat you as an individual. So many clinics aren't like that.
Good luck for Monday!

Nic - how's your eggs? I guess you'll get the call about 11am?
It was bad asking you about the extra egg - you'll have to challenge them next time you're up there - hopefully in five days for those blasts!

Kate, will you come up for air? Shagtastic. Hope the practice is paying off. 

Maria - lovely to have you back!  

Jena - glad to hear the scan went well - so exciting! You'll remember these months so clearly.

Em - utterly brilliant news that you'll be stimming soon! I bet that's felt like a lifetime waiting. I so hope you're successful.

Mitch - have a great day at the fun park! Mind that bump!

Hayley - any more symptoms?

We had an awful time on Wednesday. Our beautiful cat was killed a few metres from the house, by this local idiot in a camper van. he didn't stop, just left Felix dying in the road in a pool of blood. DH was handed his body in a bin liner when he came home and phoned me sobbing his heart out.
I cuddled him through the bag as he was covered in blood, before we buried him in the front garden.  
I reported the guy to the police, who 'had a word' but there wasn't anything else they could do. At least he knows he's being watched I guess.  

Everyone else - hello!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh hun, I am so sorry. What a  nasty sh*te of a person that bloke is. Makes me so mad. 

Wish I could give you a cuddle. xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Miranda i was just being nosey on this board but i wanted to come and give you a hug     The same thing happened to my cat a couple of months ago stupid woman speeding. POint is we have a park right opposite our house and lots of kids too. I vowed to get revenge for it but didnt need to coz thanks to karma stepping it her car became a write off. Although i wouldnt have wished her to be injured just glad she was off the road for a while.


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

We have...............one embryo

out of 7 eggs - we had one abnormal, 3 immature (knew that would happen   ) and 3 mature.

Out of the 3 mature - one fertilised.

Only takes one!!

be back for personals later

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~*

p.s transfer booked for tomorrow - 10.30


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Miranda so very sorry to read of felix
thats absolutely terrible
I believe in karma sweetie its so terrible to lose your little felix as you did
thinking of you and DH


Kate i hope your having lots of fun! 
hope the infection is clearing up

Maria lovely to have you back
hope the house move goes well and your holiday in september leaves you all relaxed for your FET in october

Nic thinking of you i agree with the other girls re the extra egg
You have done great sharing hun i hope that the call brings positive news

Jena hope you are well
ally, lilc and cj hope your all well

Mitch take it easy!

Julie hope you are ok and them follies are catching up!

Hayley how r u feeling sweetie hope the blood test results are all ok

sorry i didnt log onlast night i went to watch tv in bedroom and fell asleep on the bed 
headache is better this morning but a bit like a faint headache but managable

It looks like its gonna pee down soon!

love to all
Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi
I have my first appointment at The Lister on 1st August!!  I am sooooo excited!  Cant believe I may be a mum again and help someone else too    Its like a big dream.
Can  anyone give me some advice on if theres any way me and partner can make our eggs/sperm stronger... dunno if there is a way, but if there is we will try it, we will try anything to make this happen!!  
Ann Marie  xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Nic, Well done on the embie hun!!! Bet you cant wait to get him/her back with you tomorrow. 

Good luck hunny!!

Im off to get absolutley flipping soaked now.


----------



## Miranda7

Aww, Nic! Sorry to hear things went a bit t*ts up in the lab of love. BUT, it really does only take one - there have been loads of instances of one being successful. And it only took one to make Lee!

Welcome, Ickle! there's lots you can do to improve sperm quality - kate is our resident expert on that. Egg quality is a bit hit and miss, but plenty of milk while you're stimming gives them a boost.

Cheers Em! Sometimes I believe in karma, sometimes I think evil people just get away with things. i dunno. i hope he gets his, anyway.

Hey sallyanne! Cheers for the hug. These people just need to know they can't get away with it - that if they just went and found the owner they wouldn't be blamed. That would have made things so much better.

Cheers Kate! Still feeling so wounded with it. Just want my pusk back.  

xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Miranda - Same thing happened to us last year, one of our neighbours knocked over our cat and left her on the drive for my son to pick up, it was awful!!    Big hug hun    Rest in peace little Felix xx

Nic - Thank god you did keep that extra egg hun! This will be your little miracle! All the best for et    

Thinking of you Hayley, I know how horrid it is waiting for beta results    I'm praying they have doubled for you hun. Do you find out today?


----------



## Jena

Just a quickie from me...

Nic - Good luck for tomorrow hun    , as they say it really does only take one   

Miranda - I am so sorry to hear about your little felix, its a damn shame the law doesn't recognise that cats are as beloved pets as dogs are!!! If it had been a dog he would have been in trouble for not stopping   

AnneMarie - A big welcome to the board, we are all a friendly (if a little mad) bunch  

Kate - PUT HIM DOWN     

Everyone else hello will be back laters with personals

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok so things arent lookin to hopefull at min...

monday 16dp ec 13dp et levels 55
41hrs later
wednesday 18dp ec 15dp et levels 87

theyre rising.dont know what to think anymore.theyre not doubling....  waitin for lizzy to ring back to see what doc says.or dear what am i goin todo.... 

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

well waited for phone call back from lister and they said its rising the way it should be so not to worry.  all that palava for no reall worry .its a weight lifted off my shoulders.they said i dont even need to get another blood test.all worrin todo now is to get to scan and see whats going on.thanks for all you help,well wishes ect  

hayley


----------



## honneybee

Miranda sorry to hear about felix, some people are a waste of space! my thoughts are with you honey, pets are such a part of our lives.

Nic I wish you all the best my sweet it only takes one and thats yours. good luck for tomorrow. thinking of you too.

I will be back on tomorrow so will log on to see how you are.   

julie good luck for tomorrow too.   

welcome ann marie this is a lovely thread to join. is it your first consultation.

Kate how you doing missus. not long b4 antis are finished hooray to that !

How are u  Cj, Ally,LIlc

Hayley hold on in there sometimes the betas are slow to double.

Jena hows U

Em  not long now. b4 stims

I am back from the parks and now packing. look forward to speaking to you all properly soon.

mitch
x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch
yes, it will be the first consultation, its all new to me, but sounds brilliant...  
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya lister ladies

just a quick post before i go and watch eastenders and BB

Miranda  
hope you and dh are bearing up our pets are really our family

MJP hope your ok

Kate hope you didnt get as wet as me!

Jena hope your ok

Mitch hope you are well

Julie  for EC

Nic  for ET and the 

lilc cj ally hpe your all doing ok

I had to go to the dentist this afternoon for a check up after my wisdom tooth op its not healing as well as hoped so they are making a guard to pop over my gums to help its healing got to go back next friday again

Willows home now shes such a gem   and oh so big!

Catch up over weekend

Emxx


----------



## curlyj28

Congratulations Mitch

Well done on your ​     ​
Nic congrats hun on your embie , good luck for et   ​
Julie good luck for ec on Monday   ​
Hope everyone is ok, sorry its a short post and will jump on again and do personals tomorrow and catch up !!!

Love CJ xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

*Dont forget meeeeeeeeeeee! LOL*


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls. 

Guess what. I had to go back to the docs again yesterday for YET more anti b's! I have HIB, which thankfully Holly was immunised against as it is seriously dangerous for kids, and she has the signs of it, but its just affected her in a cold because of the jabs. So glad she doesn't have it. 

So hopefully, my last lot of tablets this week. And THEN I will be having a BOTTLE of wine!

Hope everyone ok. 

x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Just a quick one because i am sorting stuff as have to dash up to yorkshire  

I will be back tomorrow afternoon but have to take willow with me would you believe she has more stuff than me and dh put together!!

Just a special hello and welcome to Ann Marie who i missed off personals yesterday

Kate sorry to read you had to go back to the drs 

Hope that they can get you sorted

Love to all 
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Nic good luck hunny bun. You will be having your bubba put back about now!!

   

(also, sorry Anne Marie!! hi!!)
x


----------



## curlyj28

Hi Ann Marie 

Big Welcome   -  what stage are you at with the Lister ??

Nic good luck today !!

xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks everyone!!!!!!

I have one four cell grade 1 embie on board!!!!! So relieved to have it back where it belongs.

Also the doctor said they are happy for me to share again if I want to - and basically said this time they were over cautious and next time will tweek things and maybe take a little risk and stimm me for longer to get the best out of me. That is a huge relief as I really thought they wouldn't let me share again after this cycle.

SO I am very very happy today!!!

Hi Anne Marie welcome to the madhouse.  Where abouts in Kent are you?

Will catch up with you all later (sorry for the lack of personals lately)

Thanks for all your suppory ladies your fab!

Nic xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks to everyone for the welcome.

Nic I am in sittingbourne in Kent.

I recieved all the info packs from The Lister today so me and dh have been reading through them.
Does the scan hurt? I have never had a scan where they go through the vagine before and am very nervous about it.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## allybee17

hiya Annemarie glad you decided on the lister for your treatment and then found the lister girls too,it's really good here and everyone are so helpfull. 

scans don't hurt one little bit and you'll soon get used to them as when you get started on tx you'll be having lots!! i actually found it allvery interesting as you get to see all your insides you get to know your bit's very well 

your 1st appointment will be great for you you will feel great when you leave as they are so good there telling you exactly whats gonna happen but there is also lot's of imfo to take in too.

how our went was scan first for me and sperm test for your man then you go on to meet with a doctor who talks about your scan results and goes through your medical history you'll then have to go on to see the councillor (which we found the most daunting but it turned out to be very interesting) finally you'll meet with the fantastic lister nurses who really are the ladies who'll get you through your treatment!!

did you manage to get some blood tests done at your gp's thats the main thing I'd recommend to anyone waiting to start EEG sharing  as as soon as you get them done the sooner you can get started  anyway good luck will keep a look out at how your getting on and don't 4get everyone on here are very very helpfull and any questions you have I'm very sure that someone will be able to give you an answer 

anyway hiya everyone nic fanatic you have your little one back with you good luck with your 2ww

hiya Kate poor you HIB sounds nasty but I'm sure you'll be over it soon and glugging on your wine xx

em have a ball in yorkshire hope it's not to wet there

lilc and cj hows you going??

Hayley i hope you get your scan soon and see your little one or ones there i hope that'll then settle all your worries  

think thats it for now i do try hard to keep up with you lot but so much now goes on. I'm getting on really well started mad saving now for our arrivals i can not believe how much 2 are gonna cost   but i can't wait xx talk soon take care Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Alyyson
Thanks for your message. It was full of the things I wanted to know!
I havnt managed to get any tests done at GPs yet, GP wouldnt do any tests so I have just changed GP, I have first appointment with them next week, Im hoping they will do some blood tests for me.
Do I have to wait til 2nd HIV test result is back before they start treatment? basically will it be 3 months before anything gets started?  im very impatient..LOL
Thanks again for your message.
Im sure ill chat to you soon (have put you on my buddies list)
Ann Marie xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Well have I some news for you..... Nic and Jena - you know already ...... As you know they canx my EC for sat ( today)  as they said the Little follies would be good if we waited until Monday!!!!! They called me up and asked me to go for another scan on Friday so we went.... As we left I said to Steve its not going to be a nice day today!!!!   We left and it was raining a little but nothing much...We got to Clapham Jtn and the rain was really bad !!!!!!!! This lady got on the train and she was sooooo wet... they had to mop the train at the next stn!!!!!  Then the fun started....... they said on the train that our stop was soooo flooded that they had to take us to the 5 stops after ours.. We had to get a taxi back to our stn which was £10 for a 5 min ride. We picked up the car and drove to our road and it was blocked off so we left the car at the end of the road and walked.. Our road was so bad with water it came up to our knees, when we got to our flat door I looked at Steve and said this is not good.. We opened our door and all the water came out there was so much water in there it had waves!!!!!!!!!!! I just cried and cried!!!!!!!!!!   .... I'm using Steve's mums PC at the moment as we are in norfolk until 2morrow and Steve left the laptop on the floor so I wont be on line for a while unless I cant use another PC from someone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm OK now just upset..... Well now for the Lister news.. yes EC us Monday I'm so bloated it hurts.... I'm so worried tonight when I take the Pregnal Injection does it hurt more than the others... and I'm so worried for Monday.......... I have been told a lady called Marie Wren is doing the op!!! Drug free day 2morrow .. My last scan Liz said I had 11-12 follies... I hope thats OK

Girls no personals tonight as I have not got very long on line I maybe able to pop back later  I just hope all of you are OK and wish me luck

O by the way Kate was Ur neck of the woods OK I heard from work it was bad down that way 

Love 

Julie xx xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Bloody hell Julie, what a nightmare. Are you insured? Whereabouts are you in C? Hope you manage to get everything sorted, not what you need a few days before e/c! 

Good luck for monday, I had Marie as well and you will also have an anethesist who will do acupuncture on you, she works with Marie, Monday is almost all female! If you go thurs for e/t you will have Dr Thum! Good luck. 

My area is ok, luckily we are on top of a hill, so no flooding for us, but its awful everywhere else. I was stuck on the m25 today doing 35mph in the fast lane as the rain was soooo bad. What the hell is happening with our weather? 

Ann Marie, you will probably find they will start you on the pill and or sniffs before your 2nd HIV, so that when you go for that you can start stims somewhere around, thats what happened with me, I had 2nd HIV on the day I had baseline scan and started stimms. Good luck with everything!

Nic, hope you are resting up hun, and feeling ok. xxx

Mira, hope you ok hun. x

Maria, where are you? What day do you move? Good luck!

Jena hope you and the bubs are doing ok!

Em, have a great break hun.x 

Ally hi, wow, 14 weeks already. Where has the time gone!

Hi to everyone else!!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Kate - we sort of have insurance..... 

Hello ann marie - Welcome to the mad house... the girls on here are great... They made me wait until I had my 2nd HIV test back before I started on the drugs..... Well Trigger shot done.. hurt a little but its all worth it...

So here comes Monday ... Well Im off to bed it took us over 4 hours to get here and we are going back home tomorrow.. ready for monday... No drugs tomorrow woohoo..

Night Girls

Ju xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Ju
Thanks for yr message, good luck monday!!
Ann Marie xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girlies..

Julie - Good luck for ec on Monday hun, at last eh!! Hope you get lots of lovely eggies    

Nic - Congrats on your little grade 1 bubba, keep patting your tum and visualise your little miracle growing hun  

Ally - How exciting buying for twins! I bet that bump is coming along nicely  

Anne Marie - Welcome! We had our initial cons at Lister end of November last year and I started down regging for IVF Valentines day this year so the process was quite quick! Our GP did the HIV, HEP B/C and CMV tests, Lister did everything else. Good luck hun, any questions fire away!

Kate - We move on Tuesday, stressed out already!   

Em - Enjoy your break sweetie  

Hayley - Hope you're ok hun?? I read that Lister advised you not to repeat the beta test, so presume everything is fine, so pleased for you!! You must be so relieved, good luck for scan!  

Hello everyone else  

We move house on Tuesday, been so busy packing and arranging everything, I'm worn out!! Wanted to say hello to you all tho  

Maria x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria - I really don't envy you moving - although its worth it when its all done.  Hope all goes well.

Julie - Hope your enjoying your drug free day    Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

Kate - I hate driving in the rain and on the motorway so I would have been a wreck if I'd been on the M25 in the rain!!! (but my total worst nightmare driving situation would be - Motorway in the dark whilst raining with Shane in the passenger seat  )  Hows the new anti b's doing? kicking in yet.  I can't believe how poorly you have been, poor thing!! Oh and yes my house is a wreck but I don't care - got my feet up on the settee  

Ann Marie - how are you travelling to the Lister - it takes me approx 2 hours to drive from Herne Bay and on train from here its an hour and half but by the time you take into account getting to train station, waiting for train, then walking from Victoria to Lister the other end its far quicker driving.  Get those bloods done asap!!! Do you know what consutant you are seeing?

Mira - Hope your ok (and Pete)  Been thinking of you both lots

Hi everyone else

Nic xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Nic-  We were going to drive to London to drop kids at my mums then hopefully leave car there and continue on underground.    Will phone GP tommorow morning and get appt to see if he can do tests.

Maria - thanks for welcome, Im looking forwar to it all starting, the waiting is awful, dunno how ill cope with 2ww when it comes!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Nic, glad to hear it hun! Keep them feet up!! Im not the best in the rain either!! Normal rain I can handle but that was awful!! 

Maria, roll on tuesday evening then eh! Although I have to say, I love moving! Im terrible! Dh hates it when I start talking about moving!   (our next move will be next year!)

Ann Marie, good luck getting bloods done. 

Am now off to Sainsburys. Deep joy!
x


----------



## honneybee

hello girls  

finally got home, computer has given up the ghost what is it with computers.  

So managed to pusuade dh to set up our laptop. he couldn't last night as he was going out with friends.

Nic brill about your little embie grade one fabulous!!! drink your milk and keep your protein up. I hope the next 2ww are as relaxed as possible. if you need a chat I am here. it was really difficult for me on the 2nd week and being away did not help. 

Julie how awful for you. this rain you are having is unbelievable, good luck for tomorrow, marie wren is lovely, I had her for et and thumm for ec.

Kate my you are in the wars a bit! hope you finish these anti bs soon and have a drink for me.

Em hello, how are you doing?

jena your tum must be getting big now.

Miranda,   sometimes taking time off from ff is a good thing and great to get back to when you are feeling better. We go thru so much that at times we just need time to sit back and reflect. sending you a big hug.

ann marie try and get your hiv test done asap. they don't like to start tx until the 2nd result is in. although sometimes they will put you on the pill before and keep you on that for a while. hope your first appointment goes well. I found all the staff fantastic. and just got my bfp on thursday. hopefully tomorrow I will find out if my recip did too.

hi cj how you doing hun

Hows things going hayley

Moving house is so stressful maria I don't envy you   hope it is as easy as possible

I am booking in with dr tomorrow to see if I can arrange an early scan. just to make sure everything is in the right place, as I had an ectopic at 10 weeks and it was life threatening, I don't want to go thru that again.

mitch
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mitch, good luck for scan hun! Just noticed you've changed your ticker from 3 weeks something to 4w5d. You're actually 4w3d hun if you had ec on the 5th xx


----------



## honneybee

hi maria  

I am having a bit of a time trying to figure it out so I will do it again  . I think it is only an estimate until the scan. I am trying to work it out as my children are all born in march and this one too. so strange as all my sisters and I are october.
thanks maria   

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch
Congrats on your  !!, Im sure things will be ok this time. fingers crossed for you hun.
Will be calling docs tommorow to see if he will do tests for me.
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch - Hope you can get a scan soon to put your mind at rest.  I'm sure it will be all ok   Hey you might get a bit of a shock though - a nice shock......TWINS!!!  You may regret your offer of chatting I am going to be a total nightmare come this time next week!! and I just know I will test early only have one pregnancy test in the house though and will try not to buy anymore until day before official test day (2/8/7)

Kate - WEIRDO!!!! you are seriously weird if you enjoy moving....mind you I am seriously put of it after last time we moved the house we were buying was not actually owned by the person selling it - Was a nightmare!!! All worked out for the best though as where we ended up is much better.

Julie - you'll be asleep right now - got my fingers crossed for you xx

Maria - Hope the move all goes smoothly and stress free

Ann Marie - Which consultant are you seeing at the Lister?

Hayley - any joy on arranging as scan?

Em - not long now  for you to start the madness   


Hi everyone else.

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

Yeah Nic  PUPO !!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic
Im not sure what consultant I will be seeing yet,
Will let you know as soon as i know.
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ann Marie

They are all lovely.

Yua Thum is my consultant although I only ever see him for consultations - he is so sweet.  Think I have had dealings with most of them there now though as different consultants do e/c and e/t on different days.

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

yes, they are all lovely ann marie. I have seen them all for different things too and each one was fab.

mitch
x


----------



## Jena

Hello

Nic - Yay, PUPO lady how are you doing                

Maria - I must say i don't envy you moving house!!! I hate it!!!! But you will all be settled in soon   

Kate - Hope you are feeling better   

Em - Have a good trip.

AnnMarie - Good luck with your appt.   Whats your profile?? i.e, diagnosis?? (sorry to be nosy  )

Mitch - It is worrying isn't it? I had ectopic same as you!!!! You will be fine tho, i just know it  

Miranda - Are you ok hun   

Ally - Glad to hear things are going well for you

CJ - Have you booked in with Midwife yet??

Lil c/Hayley - How are you both

Is that everyone?? I hope so....

Anyhooo, sorry i have been lacking in my posts but i have been soooooo busy!!! I am going back to work tomorrow   , so i have been getting things sorted!!!!!

Julie can not post today and has asked me to send this message to you - she had ec today and got 14 eggies, Marie said that they were all very good quality and is really pleased, dp's   are needing a helping hand so they are having icsi, so fingers crossed for the lab of lurve tonight     ..........

Speak soon, love to all Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Jena

I was steralised about 4/5 yrs ago, have been with dh for 3 years and we despratly want a child together, so opted for egg sharing, will hopefully start tx in november.
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls!

Jena  for your first day back to work
(i am back btw!)

Nic PUPO lady       

Kate how r u doing honey

Julie fab news on them eggies honey
^fingersrossed^ that all is going swimmingly in the lab of love tonight

Maria  for the move omg any tips we are on the move soon!

Ann Marie not long until your appt        

Miranda   hows u

Ally, Mitch, cj, lilc, hayley hope all your  are ok

love to anyoe i missed
Emxx

ps will update the list tomorrow


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Well Done Julie !! - 14 eggies!!  

Wishing you all the best for lots of fab embies!! Hope you're feeling ok? Not long now hun!!    

Maria xxxx 

OMG I'm moving house in less than 10 hours!


----------



## honneybee

hope your eggs are doing great well done julie. good luck for your phone call.

mitch
x


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Just a quick on from me as I'm using my brothers laptop which he is going to let me borrow for a while bless him .. 

I got my phone call today at 9am all 7 eggies have fertilised   and if they find 2 winners by Thurs then I will be going back then but if they are all doing the same then I will have to go to blast!!!!!... I'm very happy apart from our home ..... I'm trying to clear up which is not a good time at this stage....

I was very sick after EC as they gave me morphine I was still being sick until 7pm last night... I'm OK now just a few pains...
I hope I get to talk to u soon as DP doesn't understand how I feel ....

I hope all of u are OK and I really cant wait until I can post properly...

Love

Julie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Julie
Brilliant news about your eggs!!!  Fingers crossed for you hun!
I hope you get the house sorted out soon,must be so hard, I really feel for you.
Try to keep smiling hun, something good will come out of it... it has to.
Hugs
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## honneybee

thats great news julie, hope you feel better soon

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Julie

fantastic news honey

wishing you  for a smooth transfer

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103691.0

Happy chatting

Heres to lots more 

Love Emxx


----------

